# FET April/May 2016



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi all,

I am starting meds for my first FET on 12th April and thought i'd start a new post considering the last post on this subject is pages and pages long with people way further ahead than I am so looking for anyone on a similar timescale and any advice at all to put my crazy mind at ease  
I have spoken to my fertility clinic and they have told me to use barrier contraception from the first day of my period (9 days ago) and that I will be starting Buserelin on day 23 of my cycle to down reg. Other than that I have no idea what happens next or what to expect. For instance do you have side effects with the Buserelin? How long do you usually down reg for before they start to build up your lining?
I was so well read when it came to my IVF cycles but I just can't seem to find very much info on medicated FET at all. 
Anyway wishing you all best of luck with your transfers and hopefully we can be support to each other along the way. 

Love and luck to you all  

xxx


----------



## Charleenivfjourney (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi, 
I'm due to start Buserelin on the 4th April for my FET, I've used Buserelin before and experienced headaches and tiredness about 7- 10 day in, i have a scan on the 21st to check its working then switch to oestrogen tablets to build up my lining, wishing you all the best  xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi girls i just started buserelin injections 2 days ago so no symptoms just yet. We had one successful medicated fet and we are now trying for a sibling. I don't think i had any symptoms when i was on buserelin but got very bad symptoms when i started progesterone. 

Beanie usually you get af about 7 days after starting buserelin injections and then you need to have a scan to confirm DR about 7 days after you get af. If all is in order you will be asked to start the estrogen meds. But you will need to continue the buserelin injections till you start the progesterone meds.


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Beanie - we've got similar dates to start DR mines the 13th April so 2 weeks today until I start sniffing!  I have been on the suprecur spray before but it was 4/5 years ago and I can't really remember the side effects or how long it took for things to kick off. Mine will be starting on day 21 of my cycle.  From what I've read in my info booklet the appointment will be for 2/3 weeks after cycle day 21 for baseline scan to check how thin the lining is.  
Then if I've got this correct I will get a prescription to thicken the womb lining and I'll get an appointment for 14 days after I start taking that to check thickness of the lining, then I think it depends on if your lining is thick enough or too thick to the next step. So I'm thinking if all goes to plan perhaps the end of May for transfer.  

I could be completely wrong but I think that's what I get from the booklet.  It's so much information it took me a while to try and work it out.  My heads a bit pickled from it all, but just can't wait to get going.  It's all I think about, I'm driving my DH mental.

Good luck with it all everyone.
Mols x


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi girls,

Thanks for your replies, it just makes me feel so much better knowing that others are going through the same thing at the same time as me and i'm not the odd one out!!  

I have heard about headaches and stuff on the buserelin but it seems everyone is different with some of you having no symptoms at all. I guess I am just a bit panicked about symptoms in general having suffered with severe OHSS with both IVF rounds previously. I hear symptoms and immediately picture myself in a hospital bed yet again. My issue to get over... I know!! 

I wanted to do the transfer drug free after all the drugs i've been on for the last two years but my fertility doctor said that a medicated cycle gives me the best chance as they can totally control what is going on with my body. I thought better give it my best rather than be sorry I didn't later. 

Mols - its good that we are so close in dates, it means we can ampere what is happening to us at the same time. 

Evan - It's lovely to hear you had a successful FET already, did it work first time? And how many embryos do you have left? 

Charleen - Good luck this time hope you don't feel too bad on Buserelin this time. Keep us posted. 

On another note did any of you follow any special diets or anything leading up to the start of the meds? I am taking pregnacare multi bit and eating healthily, I have also cut out caffeine and alcohol but just wondered if you had been advised of any other things to do/eat etc?

Oh and one last thing - where a bouts are you all? I know procedures and drugs differ massively depending on your clinic. I am in Manchester with a fertility clinic called The Hewitt Centre. They have been amazing so far. My first experience of IVF was with a different clinic and it was awful. So glad I found a place that seems to actually care about me and my husband in this whole scary process. 

Good luck to you all keep us posted on your journey. Hopefully we can help each other make this whole scary process that little bit easier. 

B xxx


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi everyone  
Thought I'd pop on now this thread is up and running 
I'm due for my diphereline injection (bj) on 12 April also 
I start estrogen on the 3rd May with transfer on 24 May, my clinic is in the Czech Republic


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Wow Stacey Just reading your info - you got twins last time, that's so great! How many children do you have already? 

Are you from Czech republic or is that just where you go for your clinic? I have head a lot about people using clinics in Cyprus and Greece. Think that is where I will have to go next if this doesn't work out for me!!

Good luck, we are starting our drugs on the same day! Fingers crossed we both get what we hope for


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Hello ladies  

I hope it is ok to join you, I am doing my first fet after 3 failed fresh cycles, I only have one frostie but hoping it is a special one   I am having scratch on 12th April & start dr injections with buserelin on 13th April.

I look forwards to getting to know you all & wish you all lots of luck x


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Amy,

Of course you can join. You are very similar times to us too which is great. 

Please forgive my ignorance but what is a scratch and what is it for? Never heard of it. 

Good luck to you. Really hope your little frostie becomes the baby of your dreams. Everything crossed for you. 

Look forward to hearing more about your experience 

B xx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Hello Beanie   the scratch is just a quick procedure usually on cd 21 of the cycle before transfer to try & help encourage implantation, I'm not sure of the technical details but I think by doing the scratch your body then tries to heal it & it increases blood flow to the area which can help implantation............someone else who is a bit cleverer might be able to explain it better!   I had one last time & also added intralipids & my clinic have recommended doing the same again, I am having treatment at bourn hall cambridge   It is nice that a few of us will be starting around the same dates   sorry to hear you suffered with ohss, it sounds awful    I have used buserelin to dr on all my previous cycles & not had any problems, hopefully you won't suffer any side effects


----------



## Roxychick1976 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello Beanie, I'm starting my medicated FET hopefully the end of April! Have had thyroid problems so having a blood test on Friday and hoping for the all clear to start the ball rolling! Transfer mid May!! I'm not doing any down regulation which is nice!! Scratch early May, intralipids & high dosage of Prednisione! 

Amy I did 2 cycles at Bourn Hall Cambridge!! 

Stacey I'm also cycling in Prague 😊


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Roxychick sorry to hear about your thyroid problem, is it related to your tsh? I had mine checked & it was 2.86 in January & 3.68 in February, everyone seems to say it should be between 1 & 2 & preferably closer to 1 for ttc but bourn say it doesn't matter & prof quenby said it is ok when I asked after my uterine biopsy so I'm a bit confused but assuming they know what they are talking about!   my thyroid antibody result came as 1 & the dr said anything between 0 & 150 is normal so apparently that is ok & the hospital wouldn't test my ft3 & ft4 because my tsh was 'normal'!   i have been very impressed by bourn, I think our lack of success is probably down to egg quality!


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi beanie, I'm actually from Aust so we have a long way to travel so we are making a holiday out of this trip, last time I just basically flew in and out 
Amy I wouldn't be happy with that TSH at all, high TSH can cause miscarriage and brain damage in the baby and yours is too high, I would be pushing hard to get in medication to bring it down, even to 2, if you were already pregnant, it's not meant to get higher than 2.45 I think it is in the first trimester and once your pregnant it generally rises so yours would get even higher, so they would have to get you on meds once pregnant anyway, so I would go in arms flapping and demanding that it's not good enough !!
Roxy, I'm just out of prague but will be spending a couple of days in prague before transfer, it's an amazing city !!
We only have 2 frosties left and I'm already stressing about the thawing


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello everyone 

I've been incredibly lucky already and had my son from our first attempt at IVF in 2013. I've got 4 frozen snow babies and am starting our first FET cycle with my next period. 

I'm freaking out very very much so will be nice to have people to talk to. 

My head is firmly in the sand as I really don't think I can/want to think too much. My clinic in sunny Scotland begin with a injection on day 1-3 and that's it for 2 weeks. Bonus I thought, until I then thought that that must mean a super bumper dose of hormones in a oner! I don't remember any horrific effects from burselin but don't think this is the same as what I'm getting this time....... and I'm much much much tireder this time with my very demanding two year old! So not really looking forward to that. 

However the physical effects are nothing compared to the emotional. I'm hoping that I'll be very distracted with little time to think (read stress!!). 

So much is different this time and that worries me. Last time I had acupuncture for years before and was going every 1-2 weeks. I can't afford any form of that now so have had nothing to help to prepare my body. I'm really trying not to stress and must look out my relaxation music I used to do each night. But life is stressful with a two year old, husband who wires shifts and doesn't deal well with it........ 

What will be will be. I just hope that a little snow baby is what is meant to be.


----------



## Roxychick1976 (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm glad your impressed with Bourn Amy......we still have another free cycle but we went private instead but have them on the back burner just in case!!! I'm actually booked in for a consultation in May just in case I wish to use the last free cycle with them if my private FET doesn't work out!! I feel like the queen of thyroid as mines been going on for a year hence the frozen embies!!! Your TSH needs to be lower, ur a risk of implantation failure or miscarriage with ur TSH 3.68!!! Do you have a good GP? I would not b proceeding with the TSH this high and also factor in that the drugs can elevate your TSH!!! You must b in my neck of the woods😉

Yes Prague is stunning Stacey - which clinic are you at? I'm at Gennet and so impressed with them it's been amazing!!! 

Welcome pinkfairy that's great u have 4 Frosties from your previous successful cycle!! Must b busy with ur 2 yr old!! I have acupuncture which is amazing but ur right it all becomes very expensive!! Relaxation music sounds great! A lot of ladies recommend the zita west relaxation cd!!!


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Roxy  I'm at zlin


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Stacey & Roxy thank you for sharing your thoughts on tsh   it is interesting to see what you both say, we were having a discussion about it on my old cycle buddies thread & pretty much everyone else was told it needs to be below 2 but my gp isn't very helpful & two different consultants at my clinic are both adamant that it isn't a problem & when I spoke Prof Quenby in february who specialises in implantation failure she said the old school of thought was below 2 but now that has changed & she is confident my tsh isn't a problem, not really sure what else I can do   is there anything that can naturally bring tsh down? I don't think I have any option other than to go ahead as there doesn't seem to be any way of getting prescribed thyroid meds when all my doctors are telling me it isn't a problem  

Stacey hopefully making treatment into a bit of a holiday will make it more relaxing for you, the defrosting thing is a worry but hopefully all of our frosties will survive the thaw  

Roxy great that you have another nhs cycle as back but hopefully you won't need it   where are you based? I am in Bedford  

Pink fairy it is great that you had success from your first ivf & that you have 4 frosties although I'm sure it is challenging coping with an active 2 year old when you are having treatment   

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi. I'm currently awaiting my period, which is a week late ;-(, to start my fet cycle after ohss following icsi. I have 3 frozen 1 day old embryos. Has anyone else had a late period after a postponed transfer? X


----------



## Charleenivfjourney (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Girls,

I don't start DR till Monday and I'm obsessing already, trying to work out when transfer may be  
I have 2 frosties left but only allowed to transfer 1 as the embryologist said their top grade, there also 5 day blasts as i had a 3dt last time so I hope this is going to give me a better chance, I had a horrible dream last week my embabys didn't thaw it was horrible  
I suffered terribly to the drugs also last time and i don't think I'd entirely recovered when I had transfer so I'm hoping this time will be less physically demanding,
i suffered a lot of negativity in my first cycle at work so I handed my notice in just after Xmas and have been working as a temp, I finish next week so hoping to have some time off while we do out FET 

All the best Charleen


----------



## Roxychick1976 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey Amy very frustrating about the thyroid! I'm not convinced with the info your being given.......I'm seeing the top endocrinologist in the uk possibly the world and yes wants my TSH at 2!! I believe Selenium can help but research as I'm not entirely sure. You could post on the thyroid section on FF about supplements. 

Yes I'm hoping that I won't need my free cycle with Bourn and everything works out with my FET in Prague!! Have been so impressed with Prague, how thorough they have been and all the testing I have had done very cheaply!! I'm in Hitchin!!


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Wow i am impressed with all the girls who have joined this thread since I last posted.

Beanie I have had one failed fresh cycle followed by one successful fet. We have four frozen embies left so I guess I should consider myself lucky.  On my successful fet i also had the scratch and the glue.  This time round i had to have a hysteroscopy/d&c as my lining was not the way it was before pregnancy so these procedures replaced the scratch. I will be having the glue and i am also having acupuncture. I had it during my successful fet and i felt that it helped me cope better with the meds.

Roxy good luck for your blood test


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Roxy I have been taking selenium (and pregnacare, coq10, vit d, vegetarian omega 3, folic acid & aptimist pollen!  ) but I'm not sure there is much else I can do, I've also had an endometrial biopsy at Coventry & hysteroscopy since my last cycle which both came back as ok, looks like I might need lots of orange positivity to compensate for my tsh for this cycle!  

Chilton sorry to hear you suffered with ohss, I think the drugs can mess up your cycle a bit but hopefully your period will arrive soon x  

Charleen great that you have two top grade frosties, hopefully the fet will be less demanding especially with you being able to have some time off for treatment x  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks Amy  . It finally arrived this morning  . Never been so happy for a period lol. Just got to book an appointment on day 10 and then it's a scan (to check lining is thickening) and ovulation sticks. It's all a waiting game, but hopefully worth it! How is everyone else getting on?  X


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi all,

Wow, great to have so many joining this thread with all the experiences you bring. 

Amy - thanks for the scratch info, this is my first FET so new to all this info. My clinic have not suggested a scratch, do you think I should ask them for one? Or is it perhaps procedure to not do one on the first transfer? I have my drug meeting on the 11th April so I could ask them then but it would be too late because that is day 21. Anyway... i'm trying not to stress and just let them do their job as they have got me this far.

I have suffered a lot with stress over the last 2 years surrounding the whole IVF journey and particularly because of how ill I was with OHSS. Although you re obviously warned about it I never thought it would be me (stupidly) so I wasn't prepared for how sick I would get. I spent 5 days in hospital and had a chest and abdominal drain. Horrific! 

Anyway I have been getting acupuncture for the last 3 months to help me be calm and to change my negativity to positivity. I love it. My acupuncture lady also says it will help me with the meds I am about to start and any possible symptoms. 

I have no idea what to think when it comes to success rates of FET, I have been too scared to look into it. My fertility dr seems to think it is a done deal for us as we have 7 great quality 5 day embryos frozen but it really scares me when people are too optimistic because it was very unlikely for me to suffer with OHSS in the way I did but it happened, so him saying the odds are with you really unnerves me. Its almost like he's gonna jinx it! That's how I feel anyway but the whole process has left me feeling pretty crazy, so who knows how i should be feeling  

Does anyone have any stats on FET success rate or is it so dependent on the person and egg quality etc? I am really trying to be positive and visualise myself with a baby but I can't! 

I never used to be so glass half empty....

Pinkfairy - It's so lovely to hear your had success with a FET, love hearing stories like yours. Perhaps going through the FET having a 2 year old will be beneficial like you say as there will be no time to dwell on it and stress out. He should keep you busy  

Hope everyone else is ok. Happy Friday all! xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Beanie my clinic had told me that the scratch benefits only those going through a fresh transfer. I had decided I had nothing to lose and insisted on having it anyway. Whether it was the scratch alone or the combination of scratch, glue and acupuncture my cycle worked.  So your clinic might not suggest it. 

As for success rates I honestly don't believe in them.  I believe that statistics have different means of interpretation so you never know whether they are accurate. 

When i had my fresh cycle I was in pain for days after ec. I was scared of having the transfer because I was in agony. I had overstimulated badly but was not hospitalized with OHSS luckily. When my fresh cycle failed my gynaecologist told me that sometimes frozen cycles work better than fresh cycles because they are easier on the body and your body will be in a better state for pregnancy. And I think that in my case he was right.  So you never know. Just try and keep positive and just hope that luck is on your side.


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Morning ladies  

Beanie I don't think you will need the scratch as this is your first transfer, it is something my clinic try if you have had implantation failure on previous cycles. It is fantastic that you have 7 great quality frosties   I'm sorry you had such a bad time with ohss   it is good that the acupuncture has helped you feel calm & positive, there are always worries about treatment but I think we have to trust that our clinics know what they are doing & there is every chance you will get a bfp from this cycle   I wouldn't worry too much about success rates, I think they vary so much from person to person depending on age, history, quality of embies etc so I don't think you can really compare too much   Orange is the feng shui colour for fertility so for a bit of fun my old cycle buddies & I embraced it & had orange nail varnish & orange knickers for the important appointments & joked about orange things we had seen or orange foods we were eating, so you could add a bit of orange to your life to bring extra luck x  

Chilton great that it arrived, another step closer x  

Evan sorry to hear you suffered with ohss too x  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Chilton looks like we may end up being the first to have transfers. I will be having a meficated cycle so have started DR and I am awaiting for AF which should be due on 5th april. Scan will be scheduled 7 days later. Everyone else seems to be starting their cycles around mid-April.


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks Evan and Amy, your advise is already making me feel better about the whole process and I am off to try and find some orange nail polish now.... What a great idea! I already have a pair of orange knickers (no idea why!!) so I will definitely be wearing them on my appt days. he he. Just adds a bit of fun to it all and makes it a lot less serious and scary so thanks for the tip! 



Evan, yes it looks like you are the first so it will be great to hear your stories so we know what to expect, hopefully this will be a lucky thread with lots of good news to report!


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Exciting Evan!! It feels like ages away! Me and my hubby started back in September, but due to my hubby having azoospermia ( secondary hypergondasim) it's taken forever. Be worth it though ;-). Lovely to have each other to talk to each other x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Well chilton dh has primary testicular failure and it took us two years to get started because first we had to go through all the fertility tests and then we found out that our only hope was ivf with donor sperm and dh just wouldn't accept it and after 2 years once our friends were all having babies dh had a change of heart. We have our son from our first fet and dh is just so overwhelmed with joy that no one could ever tell that our boy is not biologically his so it worked out well in the end.


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Aww that's a lovely story  . So pleased it wall worked out. I've egg shared this time to help someone else too. Baby dust for u all this time x


----------



## Roxychick1976 (Jul 21, 2013)

Wow the thread has moved quickly!!! 
Amy sounds like you're on the case with the supplements. I'm not sure what else you can do perhaps seeing a different GP In the surgery? Privately paying to see a fertility endocrinologist? 

I love the orange colour theory and never knew this was the fang shui colour for fertility - must get some orange knickers!!!! Already have some orange nail polish!! 

My cycle should start end of April so will be great to follow the earlier starters and pick ur brains for info. 

Beanie I agree with the others and leave the statistics alone. I think this can be unhelpful and very negative!! 

Happy Friday to you all and sorry for lack of personals x


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Phoned today to confirm we need treatment. So phoning with April period. Think I'm ovulating just now so should be in about 2 weeks. My clinic seem to have a different protocol with one injection on day 1-3 then scan two weeks later then estrogen tablets for about 2 weeks then scan then pessaries then ET. Anyone else doing this protocol?

I feel like a fraud since I already have my son and you have all been through so much more. I think this is what's making me most scared, how can we be lucky twice? 

I feel like I've done nothing to prepare for this at all. I'm taking a multi vit but that's it. I don't drink, I do eat fairly healthily, though have a very sweet tooth, and I drink tea not coffee. What else can I do to prepare? 

I'm sure I read something about orange before but can't remember what. Can someone explain? Will deffo need to invest in some orange stuff it sounds like! Haha!


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Pinkfairy i feel the same. I have my son and i find it difficult to believe that i can get pg from same batch of embryos.  And i do not have much time to dedicate for this cycle as much as i had for previous cycles. I try to work out twice a week and have been eating healthy and taking conception vitamins. I have been going for acupuncture but most importantly I have increased my water intake since i started DR. Last Thursday we had the day off and dh and i spent the day out and I didn't drink too much and i was in agony becuase of the side effects of the injections. When i don't drink the side effects of the meds are incredibly strong.


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Evan, Pinkfairy please please don't feel that way because you already have a child! Most people get to have as many children as they please but we do not have that choice, for us it will always be a struggle. You deserve success as much as the rest of us! You deserve to be mothers to as many children as you want. I certainly am not thinking you don't deserve a baby. We all do! And if it worked once they hopefully it will work again. The best of luck to both of you and everyone. We all have our stories and our sadness to deal with. No one deserves it more than the other. 

Baby dust xxx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

You are right Beanie certain feelings never go away. I always thought that once i manage to achieve my dream of becoming a mother I would get over this whole infertility journal but deep inside there is always going to be that feeling of regret that i never managed to conceive on my own.  

Today I had the worst acupuncture session ever. I had a chest infection last week and I have this svere cough and when the needles were put in everytime I coughed i felt as if the needle were goingin further. In addition i have a lot of bloating from the meds.


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Just been catching up on everyone's stories and progress.

PinkFairy and Evan - please don't feel that way, you're going through the same thing as all of us, we can all share a crazy stories of how mental these meds are making us   

Beanie - sounds like you've really been through it with the ohss, it sucks when things happen to our bodies that we can't control.  I found the statistics for my clinic online which are actually quite encouraging but I'm trying to not get my hopes up to much, like yourself I can't actually imagine it actually working, we've been trying for so long and looked at so many negative pregnancy tests that I think we would probably faint from shock if it does work.

Those who have already been through the dreaded 2ww, what do you do when driving your car, this may sound like a ridiculous question but I'm an instructor and I'm scared that when working, the jolting and kangaroo petrol my lovely learner drivers use are going to affect the outcome, I can't take time off at the moment as its my own business and I'm too busy. This is something that has been on my mind for a while and I'm just nervous in case my work is the reason it doesn't work.

Hi to everyone else! 

Mols X


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Mols one of my old cycle buddies said she was worried about her embie falling out & someone said not to worry & that their clinic told them it was a bit like putting a grain of sand in a jam sandwich so I think your embie will be safe with some bunny hopping x  

Evan sorry to hear the acupuncture wasn't very nice, I think the fact that you were successful & had your son is a reason to be positive about treatment x  

Pink fairy like I said to Evan I would see the fact that you already had success as a positive, lots of my old cycle buddies who had already had a child were successful when trying for a sibling x  

Beanie great that you already have some lucky orange knickers, I'm pretty sure they will help x  

Roxy I think I have to trust what my clinic says this time, great that you already have orange nail varnish x  

Hope everyone else is ok & having a nice weekend


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks Amy, that makes me feel a bit better about things.

Just been shopping today, bought myself an orange handbag   I'm going to carry it everywhere with me, also helps that I love it! 

Hope you've all had a good weekend, only 10 days until I start DR..passing quicker than I thought it would.

xxx


----------



## Charleenivfjourney (Mar 3, 2016)

Morning All,

Hope you've all had a good weekend, I start Buserelin today, feeling very excited and nervous,
to think this time 6 months ago i was terrified of needles i can inject myself now, I think the thought of getting a negative is far more scary lol,
I'm going to try stay as active and relaxed as possible this time round as the drugs really knocked me about last time and i was more or less house bound, hoping i cope better this time as I'm in a much better place anyway 
  
Baby dust to all  xx


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi All,

Hope you had a lovely weekend. 

Charleen good luck with the Buserelin! Can you let us know how you get on. I start mine in 10 days and am anxious about the possible side effect. 

Evan - Sorry to hear about your acupuncture being so painful and that you have a chest infection, that's not what you need right now on top of everything else. Hope you are feeling better soon. I went for acupuncture this morning and she has started getting my body ready for the DR now, so I needles everywhere! I felt so great afterwards though. 

Mols - I agree on the negative test thing, we have had so many I would faint if I saw a positive i'm sure! I did have a positive back in 2009 and as sad as this may sound I still keep the photo of the pregnancy test on my phone in a secret folder and I look at it all the time as though it can  affect the results of the test I am taking at the time... I treasure it! Crazy!   I think you and I start on the same day (10th April) so that will be a lot of support to me knowing that we are doing it together! It is definitely going quicker than I thought too! Eeek!  

Amy - hope you are ok and doing well

Hi to everyone else too. Hope you all have a great week. 

xx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Hello lovely ladies  

Mols the orange handbag sounds perfect!  

Charleen good luck with your first dr injection today, it is crazy what we get used to with ivf!  

Beanie please don't worry about the buserelin, lots of people don't suffer any side effects & if you find you get headaches they recommend increasing your water intake to flush the meds through your system, great that you enjoyed your acupuncture  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Just redid the orange nail varnish on my toes!


----------



## AMAM (May 8, 2013)

Hi everyone can I join you on here?
Sunday I started provera and start my buserelin tomorrow 
I feel really excited and positive this time round? Strange as I am not normally like that?

Talking of orange my dh got me a ivf present   a pair of earrings and they came gift wrapped in a orange box and orange bag it's an omen lol   or that is what I am telling myself!!!


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Charleen good luck with buserelin injections. I had to go through multiple needls during my fresh cycle and again during my fet. I went through a very difficult childbirth and had multiple needles inserted in my arm afterwards and when i went to have my first buserelin injection a week ago i was about to faint.  The same thing happened during my first session of acupuncture. So i don't think you can ever get used to needles. 

Beanie i had a hell of a session during acupuncture on saturday but felt much better afterwards.

AMAM welcome.

AFM i should be getting af tomorrow but i am not so sure as i have no signs. I never had a late af in my life not even after my failed cycle. 

Hope evryone is doing well xxx


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi,  We had a freeze all cycle in February and will be starting our FET cycle soon. ET penciled in for roughly around end of May.   Norethisterone starts next Monday.


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi AMAM and KnittyGritty. 

KnittyGritty that's exactly what happened to me . Hope you're okay! I am looking at the end of April as i'm hopefully doing a natural cycle. I have 3 frosties at day 1   x


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

Thank you chilton. Luckily I didn't really have too many problems with ohss but I think I would have done if the clinic had allowed the transfer to go ahead rather than be very adamant about a freeze all.


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

That's good to hear :0). I had really swollen ovaries at 10x10cm each - very painful, but thankfully didn't take long to clear up. Which clinic are you at? I'm at Midland Fertility in Tamworth x


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

I could feel my ovaries!  I am at Hull. A small but so far good clinic.


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

It isn't nice is it! Worth it if it works though  x


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you ladies for you kind words. We really do know how lucky we are, our son is a precious little boy, so loved and cherished. Every day I literally have to pinch myself. 

I just feel so unprepared for this. On one hand this is good as less thought. But on the other, I know how cross with myself I'll be when it fails. 

I didn't get too many effects on burselin I don't think. Maybe some slight hot flushes towards the end and felt quite bloated. But nothing horrendous. Hope you're the same beanie. 

I was never diagnosed with OHSS  but I think I had it midly. My ovaries were huge and even at my 12 week scan they commented on how massive they were (I am sure 8cm was mentioned) and how I must have been in such pain (I wasn't!!). I was convinced the cycle hadn't worked due to the pain I was in towards the end of the 2ww as I believed nothing would want to implant with such pain going on. My oestrogen levels were through the roof before EC. 

Still not looked out the relaxation music. Really must do that. Still feeling anxious that things are so different this time round (no acupuncture, no preparation being done, different drugs etc). 

Last time we had a 'sign' as one day before EC we saw both ends of a rainbow as we drove along. We looked at each other and I wished that I would get a golden egg. We kept seeing rainbows throughout the treatment. I am so lucky I got my golden egg and that's the reason for the rainbow theme with Louie (I know that also means something else and really did toy with not having it, but it was special to us). Throughout my labour my husband kept telling me to blow the pain over the rainbow and that really helped. This time there's no sign and this makes me sad because it makes me think it won't happen. 

Anyway enough waffling. Sorry for my insane ramblings! You'll get used to them, I'm good at it!


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Knittygritty i had the best embryo transferred when i had my fresh cycle but i had OHSS and there was no way it would work. I was in so much pain. At the time my gynaecologist told me that probably i will do better with a frozen cycle and he was right. Inspite of having had a medicated fet cycle last time so i still had some side effects but my body was in a much better shape than it was during the fresh cycle. So maybe it will happen for you too. 

AFM today it's day 9 of buserelin and still no af. I hope it shows up soon.

wishing you all a great day xxx


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Morning everyone,

Beanie we're close I start on the 13th April so a week today   For buserelin.

Ahhhhh I can't wait to get going feels like we've been waiting forever to start up again.  Plus we're finally in the right place in our life's for this to work. I just want it SO much   

Hope everyone's doing fine and getting there with their injections, sniffing etc.  Hopefully not too many nasty side effects, I was reading the side effects last night of the spray, I probably shouldn't have.  Fingers crossed I don't have any! 

Have a good day and sprinkling some baby thoughts your way.
Mols X


----------



## AMAM (May 8, 2013)

Mols- I feel exactly the same - this time round feels so right, it's quite scary how positive I feel about it!

Afm- I am on day 22 and 2 days into the buserelin and 4 days into provera 
Has any one else had ovary pain? I normally get it before and after I ovulate but now I should be shutting down so not sure why I am having this pain? Hope the mess are working


----------



## Charleenivfjourney (Mar 3, 2016)

Good Afternoon Ladies,

Hope you all well, I'm day 3 into Buserelin and I'm feeling ok so far 
has anyone had any experience with Embryo glue, someone at my clinic has mentioned it and I didn't even know it was an option, thinking of using it.

Baby dust to all

Charleen xx


----------



## Natalie1402 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi all

I was 7 weeks into my FET when it was cancelled last week due to my lining wall being too thick (they failed to do a baseline scan, so they didn't know if it was normal for me). Anyway I got my period yesterday so I rang up today to request a new cycle and I'm hoping to go for my baseline scan on Saturday, if my lining is relatively normal I can proceed with a new cycle, if not I have to have investigations into why it's too thick. I suspect is caused by my endometriosis  which I have quite severely. 

Anyway hopefully I'll be able to join in this group and start my injections again in the next 3 weeks or so .

Hope you are all well  

Natalie


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey everyone. 

Currently on day 21 of burselin and day 5 of estrogen patches. I have my first lining scan on the 12th. We only have one frozen embryo and it's a day 6 5AA blast, this is from a failed cycle in September which got cancelled at transfer due to complications with a hydrosalpinx that appeared during stims. I had to wait for surgery and then recovey. I started DR 6 weeks post surgery. 

Hoping transfer will be around the 18th if all fine at scan on tuesday.


----------



## Welshsweetie (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi ladies can I join . I'm doing natural get this month after my first Ivf cycle which failed . Had 5 blastocysts frozen and will be transferring one this month . Due to ovulate any day now so waiting patiently and then transfers will be a week later . 

Fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Are you in Wales welshsweetie? Which clinic are you using?


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi welshsweetie


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Charleen I used embryo glue during my first fet cycle and I don't know whether it was because of the glue but I got a bfp.  So this time round I decided to use embryo glue again.  I figured that I had nothing to lose.

Natalie I am sorry about your cancelled cycle.  I had a hard time with thick lining following a pre-treatment scan which I was requested to do before commencing medications for FET.  In fact we had planned to go for FET cycle in February but because of the lining problem we had to delay the cycle as I had to go in to hospital for a hysteroscopy/d&c.  Luckily all tests came back normal.  Best of luck with your scan.

Beckha and Welshsweetie welcome.

AFM finally I got AF today and I was asked by the clinic to schedule a DR scan for Thursday 14th April.  Hopefully everything goes well since I will need to book flights to travel to UK for treatment soon.

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## AliStevens (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi All,

Im starting my first FET CD1 on the 18th (hopefully if it arrives). Im not on burselin, im taking prognova 2mg 3x a day. 
Is anyone taking prognova during this FET? 

I had Bursline during my ICSI in 2014 - i kept getting hot flushes and the giggles (strange thing to have). 
Ali


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Ali i am on buserelin at the moment. Next week i will have my DR scan and if all ok i will start progynova 2mg three times daily. The only side effects of buserelin that i am having are headaches and i feel a bit light-headed.

Best of luck


----------



## IVFFIRSTTIMER89 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

I thought I would join this thread too. I am currently on buserelin nasal spray and started AF 2 days ago. Awaiting appointment letter from hospital for baseline scan. I developed OHSS but managed EC, we had 5 embryos frozen and then was the dreaded wait for my body to get back to normal. Hopefully everything will go to plan this time and we can get to ET. Does anyone know roughly how long it takes from when you take the meds to thicken the lining to the actual transfer? 

Great to hear everyone's journeys and know I'm not alone   X


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi ivffirsttimer when i had my first fet it took 37 days from first day of buserelin till transfer day. This time round it is going to be longer because my af was really delayed. I have my scan to confirm DR this coming thursday so hopefully everything will be ok.  Best of luck xxx


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

My pre period spotting has started so period should arrive next weekend. Then I have an injection to down regulate on day 1-3. I'm so glad my period will arrive at the weekend as it means my appointment and then scan 2 weeks later will hopefully fall on the days I don't work. 

Today I've been really really hormonal. Snappy, angry, teary. Doesn't help that my son is pushing boundaries as two year olds do. I'm so worried I won't cope with this cycle and failure. We have booked a holiday for July and all I can think of is that that's when I would ideally want my next cycle. It's only in UK but still. 

Hope everyone else is coping better than I seem to be!


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Pinky the fact that you were hormonal is probably due to the fact that af is on the way. I had the same thing a day before af earlier this week.

I am also concerned that because i have another child i won't have enough time to dedicate to this cycle and therefore it may result in failure. But at the end of the day even though i really want another child the one I have takes priority. You know i see people on these boards having struggled for years to conceive and still didn't manage to get their bfp that i just feel blessed that at least i have one child. Of course i am desperate for another child but i have learnt to appreciate what i have. Just try to be positive as much as possible because sometimes that is what leads to success


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi everyone, hope you're all doing well.

Excited about starting the nasal spray on Wednesday, we got our appointment letter through for the 29th April for the first baseline scan and to meet the embryologist, we've to do a smoke test and I presume I've to get weighed too (I take it this is normal) Finally feels like things are moving forward.    looking forward to meeting embryologist as it was 3 years ago our embryos were frozen so I've forgotten a lot of the information about them.  I think we've got 11, which were frozen in 2 batch of 4 and 1 batch of 3 but I really can't remember.  

Hope you're all having a good weekend. X


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi mols glad you will start the process soon. What is a smoke test? We never had to do such a test.


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Hello lovely ladies  

Mols exciting that you have your appointment through for the baseline scan   we've never had to do a smoke test, I think they just asked us if we smoke but neither of us do & I don't think they have weighed us recently either but every clinic seems to be a bit different, so exciting that you will be reunited with one or two of your embies soon x  

Pink fairy sorry to hear you are feeling hormonal, I hope af arrives & your scan dates fit in with work x  

Evan I think it is important for all of us to appreciate what we have, hopefully you will get lucky & have a baby brother or sister for your little one x  

Hello ivffirsttimer sorry to hear about your ohss, I hope you get your appointment through soon, great that you have 5 frosties x  

Hello alistevens I hope af arrives on time so you can get started x  

Hello welshsweetie great that you have 5 frosties, any sign of ovulation? Exciting that you will be having transfer soon x  

Beckha sorry to hear your cycle got cancelled in September & you needed surgery   I hope your scan goes well on Tuesday & you get a date for transfer x  

Natalie sorry to hear your fet was cancelled due to lining issues   did you manage to get a baseline scan? I hope you can get started again soon x  

Charleen I liked the idea of embryo glue (just the name made me think it might help!   ) but I'm not allowed to add it to my NHS cycle so can't try it this time, I hope you are still feeling ok on the buserelin x  

Beanie how are you doing? Exciting that you start dr on Tuesday x  

Hello chilton, knittygritty, amam & anyone else I've missed  

My nieces have been up staying for a few days so I have been busy with them, we went to see zootroplis at the cinema which was really good, went to the park & went swimming at the local beach pool which was fun   my drugs were delivered on Friday, scratch is booked for Tuesday & I start dr on Wednesday!   I went in to town yesterday & got some more lucky orange pants, like tesco says 'every little helps'!


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

smoke test is to check the test for carbon monoxide I believe to check if we are smokers or not.  It's not an issue really as we Havent smoked in years but I think because we used to smoke we have to get tested to make sure we've not restarted.  

Wow had it tough yesterday, I was out with my brother and his friends for his birthday and all and I mean every single one of them which is 9 people have become parents in the last 3 years, so naturally most of the chat was about pregnancy and babies, I had a moment and needed to go very quickly to the toilet as I nearly burst out in tears, I'm not even on any meds yet! I calmed myself down and was fine but jeezo that was a long day.  Glad I'm back home with my lovely husband, my dog and cats. 

I'm trying to look positively at it though that hopefully next year maybe I'll be in the "we've all just had babies club".  I sound so bitter, this is not me, I need to get back to work tomorrow and get my head down, only thing that takes my mind off things! 

Sorry, you all seem to hears my rants! xxx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Mols i know what you mean before i had my son every woman i saw was pregnant. All our friends were having kids and now that i am thinking about trying for a sibling it's the same story. I think you just notice them a bit more when u r trying to conceive. Let's just hope that you will be in the baby club soon


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi ladies  
Bj (bum jab) done today and it was a stinger   also last bcp so not looking forward to the end of this wk,    d\h isn't looking forward to the next 3 lol
Hope everyone else has had a good weekend, 3 wks until we arrive in the uk, then off on holiday until transfer day  can't wait !!


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello. I had started norethisterone yesterday but told to stop it and start buserlin tonight. My first scan is on the 27th. The embryologist have said they will thaw all four day 2 embryos and hope to get one to blastocyst or transfer two on day three if they are all that are left. Already feel anxious that they might not survive.  

Glad you explained the bj comment Stacey.


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi all, 

Hope everyone is getting on well? 

I've taken my first busceralin today and have my first scan booked for the 27th April. Feel nothing so far but guess it takes a while to get into your system. My fertility nurse warned me about possible headaches, light headedness, mood swings and feeling low. So I've warned my husband that the next 5 weeks may not be all that pleasant for him! Or me! Fingers crossed the symptoms will be minor but that just never seems to happen to me! 

Feeling pretty positive about it all at the moment and just feel good that I've actually started now before the waiting was driving me crazy. I can't help counting forward five weeks (which is the approx duration that the nurse gave me till the transfer) and then calculating when I'd be due if it does work! I know this is a stupid thing to do but I can't help it! I even worked out when I'd be three months so o can tell everyone. Does anyone else do this? How do I stop? Aghhhhh

How's everyone else getting on? What stages are you all at now? 

Xxx


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello ladies. I had my lining scan today. 9.6 and looking "good". 

I stop burselin on Thursday, start cyclogest on Friday and transfer is Wednesday.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi everyone - Can I join you?

We're hoping to have a natural FET this month. We had two medicated FETs cancelled in December and March due to a thin lining. Body just stopped responding to the Progynova and wouldn't get above 5.6mm on both attempts.   So our clinic have suggested a natural cycle in the hope that my body should do what it's supposed to naturally  

Ive booked in for acupuncture tomorrow, never had it before but i've read that it can help with the blood flow to the endometrium, so it can't hurt to help. Been taking pre conception vitamins etc etc - Just hope that everything does it should!

xx


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Morning everyone, 

I've just got a quick question, I do the 5:2 diet, my original plan was to stick to it until transfer date but I'm just wondering if I should stop fasting while DR, first day today of DR and it's a fast day, I can have up to 500 calories today for those of you not familiar with the diet. I'm just having a panic! My overall health has improved so much since starting in June last year but now I'm panicking thinking the nasal spray won't work as well if I don't eat? 

Beanie - woohoo on starting to DR, our dates as so similar, started DR today, are you injections or nasal spray? I don't really know what the difference is between them and why some people are on injections and some nasal spray.  I've done exactly the same thing as try to work out when transfer would be, but started stressing last night and DH had to calm me down and tell me one step at a time, for one thing we've never got this far so yey! My main issue is I get stressed and anxious a lot, so keeping calm is a must for me!

Welcome Jo - fingers crossed for you for a nice thick lining naturally! I've not had acupuncture, it crossed my mind but I'm not going to do it this time, if this cycle doesn't work I'll give it a go next time.

Bekha - GOOD LUCK transfer... So exciting! 

KnittyGritty - I think you must be quite similar in dates as well, fingers crossed everything goes to plan for you. 

About to nip out to work but I'll catch up with everyone later.  Have a great day everyone. xxx


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Hello ladies,

I hope you don't mind me popping in to ask a question or 2...
I had my EC on Thursday last week, developed OHSS so ended with a freeze all cycle, I'm absolutely devastated especially as they didn't make the decision until I was on the theatre table prepped for Fresh ET   just hoping its best for the embryos to be put back when I'm better... 
Anyway, for you lovely ladies who have had FET can you go on the pill before as my cycles are usually 50+ days and the thought of waiting is heartbreaking so after my withdrawal bleed was thinking of going to GP to ask for the pill to regulate me til DR? So should speed up My cycle a bit? I have to have 2 x bleeds then can start DR day 21 after. Also any advice on coping with this wait??! I'm already  

You're thoughts and experiences most welcome and appreciated and wishing you all so much baby dust. I'm hoping to follow this thread to get an idea of what to expect for FET xxx


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi nelli, yes you can go on the pill to help regulate your periods, I went on it with my fresh cycle then also for this fet, did one pkt as normal then the next pkt took the pill for about 40 days non stop, to coincide with my fet dates, last one yesterday when I had my bj so expecting a cranky weekend lol. Not sure about your other questions but I'm sure one of the other ladies will know


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Nelli I took the pill to time my cycle so I could start down reg exactly 6 weeks after my surgery. My clinic just told me to get combined pill from the GP's.


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Hello lovely ladies  

Nelli sorry to hear about your ohss & freeze all cycle   did you ask your clinic about going on the pill to regulate your cycle? it is good to give your body a bit of time to recover & give you the best chance of success, maybe you could plan some nice treats to look forwards to over the next few weeks to help the time pass quickly x  

Mols I think I would try & eat healthily rather than diet during treatment, I'm not sure that it will make too much difference during dr but I definitely would not restrict myself to 500 calories when trying to build up a nice lining for et, it is a personal choice though x  

Hello Jo   sorry to hear about your cancelled cycles   I hope the acupuncture & natural cycle makes a difference for you x  

Beckha great that your scan went well & your lining is looking good, exciting that you will be pupo next week x  

Beanie exciting that you have done your first dr injection, hopefully you (& dh!) will get lucky & not have any side effects x  

Knittygritty sorry to hear you are feeling anxious   it is great that you have 4 frosties, I only have one day 3 frostie! hopefully they will all survive the thaw x  

Stacey great that you have finished the bcp, pleased you added an explanation of bj!   I hope the weekend isn't too cranky x  

Hello to everyone else, I hope you are all doing ok  

I had my scratch yesterday & start dr with buserelin injections today!


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello
We are in our FET cycle ... Had scan and bloods today and starting Progynova ... We are day 6 today of cycle. Back for scan Monday 

How long is it until likely transfer ... I know it's diff for all but am I right thinking it will probs be next week 

Becky


----------



## Nelli (Oct 28, 2015)

Thank you for the info the clinic have said I have to have 2 x periods until I can book in for FET, so the pill will definitely speed things up for me   
Yes I'm definitely going to have to book in a few things to break up the wait!xx


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey everyone

Beanie I did the same last time with working out dates, dreaming of telling people etc. to some extent I have done the same this time but very anxious to in case it doesn't work out and I somehow 'jinx' it. 

Beckha great news about lining. Any tips to share? I'm worried my lining won't develop/do what it should as I don't trust my body at all. No idea what it was for IVF. So far I've found out that I should eat brazi nuts, use a hot water bottle until transfer. Anything else??

People asking about accuoncture, I had it for roughly two years before IVF in 2013. It didn't solve our unexplained infertility but it definitely helped me to relax. I would love to be able to afford it this time and am worried that I'm not having it. I did it once every 2 weeks I think and then before EC and after ET. Don't think I had any in 2ww but can't remember. 

Nelli no advice about pill but sorry your cycle was cancelled. I can't imagine going through it all for them to say no ET. Deep down you must know it's for the best however it's devastating at the time. Can't remember if it was this thread or somewhere else I read someone saying about any delay, whether that be weeks or months, just being like the end of the world as you've geared up for it, been waiting for it etc. the waiting is always always the worst part. 

Im finding it quite hard to keep up with everyone's cycles as my protocol is so different. What stage is burselin for? 

AFM, I've had my pre period spotting since the weekend so was thinking (hoping) period would come at weekend so that I'd be in for my day 1-3 injection to down reg on Monday. However I think my body has other ideas as think period is on its way as have reddy stuff today (sorry TMI). I guess that would be ok but would rather it was Monday as that doesn't affect work. Friday's do as I work alternates. I know it's totally stupid to plan it all out as it could change depending on how body responds and I've a 50/50 chance appointments will be on work days, not including weekends. I'm actually not sure if my clinic open at weekends as I had my transfer on a Sunday last time so I guess they must but maybe only if unavoidable. Anyway what will be will be so if it's a work day I'll just need to get over it and stop stressing about it because in the grand scheme of things, who cares?! I still don't need to tell them and it will all be fine. I just feel so unprepared and negative. Zita west cd has come out, though it's about conceiving naturally. Still, her positive messages will still filter through right?! 

Hope everyone else is well. I really can't believe we are entering this world again and am so absolutely terrified.


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

Hi all,

Can I join you! I'm on day 3 of double dose progynova and estrogen patches plus Lots of other things as I suffer from ashermans syndrome, also not had to down regulate this time which is strange, my first scan is on 22nd April. Feeling very nervous as my last FET was cancelled 4 times over the space of a year before my diagnosis then 12 months of treatment before I actually hasmd the replacement last year. At a new clinic now who are miles more organised! I'm NHS funded but have had my funding moved to a private clinic as I'm complicated  

Hope you are all well! And if any one needs to know anything feel free to ask away as I'm an old hand at this now


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Pink Fairy - I've been drinking pomegranate juice, beetroot juice, taking selenium and baby asprin. That's basically it! 

Last burselin for me this morning! Yay!!

Start the pessaries tomorrow. Inching closer!!


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Wow this thread has moved on fast.

I am currently waiting at the clinic for my downregulation scan and i feel as if i am going to pass out. I don't know why i am so stressed. 

Welcome to all the new girls and best of luck to anyone who has scans/tests scheduled for this week and to those who will start to DR soon.

Sorry girls but no time for personals today xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks Amy76 - Just waiting on my scan next week. Not entirely sure what they're looking for on that day.

Hi SparkleBright - Have you been on Buserelin? On my previous FET, I began Progynova and ET was scheduled for almost 3 weeks later. I suppose it depends on what protocol your clinic put you on? Unless your having a natural FET? If it's a natural then it all depends on when you ovulate.

I had acupuncture yesterday, can't say i found it particularly relaxing but i think it could be as it was the 1st one and i was a bit anxious! Have another one on Monday, so hopefully that will be better.

Can i ask for those that are taking baby aspirin, is that self prescribed or was it recommend by your clinic?? I have lining issues and heard it can help but wouldn't want to just start taking it!


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

Hi Jo, 

My baby aspirin was prescribed by my clinic. First time I've been given it. 
I also have acupuncture which sends me sleepy


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Jo I have had acupuncture during my previous successful fet cycle and I am having it again during this cycle.  I still do not look forward to the first few sessions.  During the treatment as long as I am lying still then I feel totally relaxed and like nuttynat I feel sleepy as well at the end of the treatment.  

So I have had my DR scan today and everything is fine but the clinic is refusing to give me the date for transfer.  They informed me that they will be in a position to give me the exact date in 12 days time when I have my scan to check lining since I will be starting progynova tomorrow.  This will mean that I will have to book flights and accommodation only 4 days before date of departure and this is putting me under so much pressure because we have two additional people travelling with us this time round.... our son and my mother because we need her to babysit our son when I am in theatre having the transfer.  I remember that during the last cycle they had given us the date of transfer as soon as I had the DR scan so I do not understand what changed now.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks NuttyNat and Evan - I think the session on Monday will be a lot different, I know what to expect!

Eeeek Evan  that doesn't sound helpful at all. Strange how they gave you the transfer date last time. Last thing you need is any added pressure! 

xx


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

My clinic wouldn't give me a transfer date until my lining scan either.


----------



## IVFFIRSTTIMER89 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey everyone,

Sorry haven't been on in a while, I have been unwell with the flu   

evan80 - Glad scan went well and you are now on the next step. Hoping you find out about transfer date soon  

Beanie - I know exactly how you feel, I just want time to pass so quickly so I can find out either way!

Beckha - Great news! Hope all goes well with transfer  

Welcome to everyone else who has joined so far  


I went for my baseline scan on Monday and now on 6mg of Progynova due to increase to 8mg on Tuesday with another scan the following week. If all goes well transfer should be either the 5th/6th May


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi everyone,

How do you persuade the doctors to put in two embryos instead of one? They said to us that there only going to put one in but both my DH and I would like two put in to give us the best chance. 

Xxxx


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi Mom's. I'm in the same position and unless they're poor quality they won't ;-( x


----------



## Chilton12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Should have said Mols nit mom's sorry x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Ivffirsttimer looks like we have similar dates as I started 6mg progynova today. Why are they increasing progynova dose to 8mg? 

Mols i already have a son so i don't want to transfer more than one but given the fact that i have to travel to the uk for treatment i want to make sure that they transfer a good one. So we are going to try and make the same deal as last time. We will ask the clinic to thaw the first embryo and if it looks ok we will have that transferred but if it doesn't expand well or does not look too good we will ask them to thaw another one and we will have both transferred.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Mols - My clinic won't transfer 2 either. All to do with my age and stats for multiple pregnancies. It has to be their figures, as we know the implications of a double transfer and would be happy if it turned out to be twins, so I can't really understand why other than they want to keep their figures below the 'threshold'.

According to the HFEA, you're more likely to get pregnant with a singleton (as they put it) from a double transfer. But that's what they've decided


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ladies think I'm going to have to leave you. Gutted. 

Period started today so phoned clinic. They can't see me til Monday so can't start now until day 21 which isn't until 6th may. Transfer will be in June now. I was meant to start on day 1-3 with down reg injection. 

I know  it's only three weeks and in the grand scheme of things it doesn't matter. But it was all going to work out work wise and fall on my non work days and now it doesn't and falls on the days I work and I really don't want to tell them. 

Grrrr. Hope you ladies are successful and I will probably still read to keep up with your news. X


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Pinkfairy - that sucks, poor thing.  3 weeks is a long time when you've been waiting this long already, hopefully it'll all be worth the wait. Hugs xxxx

Thanks for getting back to me guys - I'm going to ask and see what they say, they can only say no (again) I wouldn't mind twins either  

xxxx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh pinkfairy I am very sorry.  I hope you get everything sorted out soon. 

Mols before I had my son I was always saying that I wouldn't mind twins.  But these days I just don't think I would cope with twins to be honest.  I honestly hope that the first embryo we thaw is perfect so that we do not have to transfer two.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Pinkfairy - Like Mols said - hopefully it's worth the wait x


----------



## IVFFIRSTTIMER89 (Apr 4, 2016)

Evan80 - I'm not exactly sure why they are increasing but I think it's just to gradually build up the lining as the nurse said that after I have  been in for my next scan on the 26th they would increase again to 10mg if all ok. I'm just really doing what I'm told haha 

Pinkfairy - So sorry to hear this, wishing you the best of luck and hope you get everything sorted soon.


----------



## Charleenivfjourney (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi All,

A big Hello to all the newcomers, I'm finding it hardtop keep up with everyone esp while on buserelin I can barely remember my on name let alone anything else   lol 

Evan80, well I'm definitely going to ask about the glue, now I know about it I think I'm going to try it  
Amy76, its a shame you don't have the opportunity to add on the glue but I wouldn't worry plenty ladies get BFP without it   

The buserelin has took its toll this week, feeling tired and just wanna curl up at home mostly,
felt very emotional today but seeing a few pregnant women and new-borns has just added pressure and makes me realise how much I want this to work,

I'm on day 14 of DR and still no bleed was due on last sun so starting to worry, I have a scan booked for Thursday so if I don't have a bleed by then I don't know what to do  can your lining thin out without a bleed?

Well all the best to everyone what ever stage your at...... lots of baby dust    

Charleen xx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Hello lovely ladies  

Charleen sorry to hear you have been feeling emotional & af is late   I am pretty sure you need a bleed for the lining to thin out, hopefully it will arrive soon, sending some dancing bananas to encourage it, perhaps you could try wearing some white trousers!      

Ivffirsttimer great that you have started on the progynova, I think I start on 3/day then increase to 4/day & then to 5/day, exciting that you are a step closer to et x  

Pinkfairy I'm so sorry to hear about the delay to your cycle   Hopefully it will all be worth it in the end despite the extra wait x  

Mols my clinic will only transfer one on the first cycle but after that I think they consider your age & history & because I was 38 I transferred 2 blasts on my second cycle & 2 2-day embryos on my third cycle all of which were bfn's, a couple of my old cycle buddies have just found out they are expecting twins from double transfers though x  

Jo-hopefor I'm sorry your clinic aren't very open to a double transfer, hopefully it is a sign that you have a really good chance of success with transferring only one, I hope the acupuncture goes better tomorrow x  

Evan have you checked with your clinic whether you are meant to increase progynova as you get closer to et? it seems like it is standard protocol for clinics for fet, sorry to hear you won't get a date until closer the time for transfer & that it is causing added stress x  

Beckha well done with the pomegranate juice & beetroot juice, how are you finding it? I have heard it is meant to help so definitely worth trying x  

Nuttynat sorry to hear you are a complicated case   great that the new clinic seem much more organised x  

Nelli I hope you manage to find some nice things to arrange to keep you busy whilst you wait for treatment x  

Sparklebright I hope your scan goes well tomorrow x  

Beanie I hope the dr injections are going well x  

Hello knittygritty, Stacey, Chilton & anyone else I've missed, I hope you are all doing ok  

I am on day 5 of dr injections today & seem to be doing ok although the the needles seem more difficult to get in than I remember, I think after 3 previous cycles & abdominal surgery my stomach is starting to object!


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks Amy - Looking forward to it tomorrow actually, hopefully it will be more relaxing!

Hope your injections get a little easier! I always found it worse towards the end of the course of injections - It was then that my body seemed to object!


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Charleen i am sorry af is delayed. Wish you the best of luck for your scan on thursday. Hopefully you won't need because hopefully af would have shown up by then.

Amy i already had a successful fet and my progynova intake was never increased. When we decided to have another fet i made sure that they kept me on the same protocol. I have no guarantees that my body will react the same way as last time because pregnancy really changes the body so during my scan scheduled for next week i might be told that i need to increase my progynova intake.

By the way no matter how many cycles you have i don't think that injections will ever become any easier to administer 

As if i was not stressed enough as it is yesterday i received an email that the place we usually rent out when we go to nottingham for our cycles is not up for rent at the moment. So i will have to look for an alternative apartment which is safe enough to have my son running around.


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Amy - the beetroot is gross and has turned my wee pink. I have to drink it with my nose pinched. The pom is lovely and I actually enjoy it!

Good morning all. It's transfer eve eve for me today! Eeek. Been having horrid progesterone side effects! Yuck!

Hope everyone is well


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

OMG beckha you are nearly there. Best of luck xxx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Jo I mentioned how my stomach was objecting to the needles on my old cycle buddies board & a lady who is diabetic said each injection causes a bit of scar tissue, which builds up the more cycles you do & that is the reason it becomes more difficult, I would definitely make a rubbish nurse as I have managed to give myself 2 bruises in 3 days!   I hope the acupuncture is more relaxing x  

Evan definitely best to stick to the same progynova dose if it worked before, I hope you manage to find somewhere suitable to stay for your treatment x   

Beckha wow, pink wee!   I will try the pomegranate & might have to get some beetroot juice now even if it tastes awful!   when did you start having them? sorry to hear about the progesterone side effects, but exciting that you are so close to et x  

I hope everyone else is ok


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Amy I started it when I started my estrogen after baseline x


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello
We had another scan today ... Quiet ovaries and 7mm(I think it's mm) lining on womb.

We've been having triple dose Progynova and also on suprafact. Eastrogen levels high today they said (not sure what level) so back for bloods Wednesday to repeat and have to have Chicago tests again (had them 4 weeks ago) ... So £750 we weren't expecting .... I actually feel more stressed on this frozen cycle than I did for full IVF

Said transfer a few weeks away ... Worried as my sister in law gets married on 7th do can't have it that day ... It's a Saturday so hoping that works in my favour and it's the Monday we have it!!


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Haha I seemed to bruise more second time round too Amy!

Acupuncture went better today, I felt much more relaxed! Thanks for asking x

SparkleBright - That's a good size for your lining - Is that due to tripling your Progynova? I have lining problems and doubling the dosage for me didn't help x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Sparkle unfortunately when you are going through this whole journey you just can't plan anything which is annoying because your life is on hold. At least everything else seems to be ok so hopefully you will have the transfer soon.

Jo glad acupuncture went well for you. I was thinking to myself about how professional I have become in administering injections because I thought i did not have any bruises but when i looked down again i noticed two large bruises on the side   .

AFM still in panic mode because i still have not found accommodation in nottingham when i come up for treatment. We will probably have to stay in a hotel.  I can't make any bookings yet as i do not have the exact dates.


----------



## SparkleBright (Nov 13, 2013)

Morning 

Jo_hopefor2016 - we started on triple dose so not sure what would have happened on double 

evan80 - I am trying to be patient lol ... anything else can be moved and sorted just not this wedding ...still I could go the day before or after if needed ... we are in Durham and having treatment in London so part of the stress is having to keep dropping everything and going down and after our full IVF last year we dont have much spare money so trying to budget but hard ... we are with ARGC and they are excellent but sometimes I think most people they deal with have a bottomless pocket ... I keep asking for a list of anything we might need - worse case scenario ... emailed again today  so lets see


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Thanks beckha   wishing you lots of luck for et tomorrow x  

Sparklebright sorry to hear you have to have extra blood tests & are feeling stressed   it must be difficult funding treatment when you don't know what extras you need to budget for   fx the dates work out ok & fit around the wedding x  

Johopefor great that acupuncture went well & you were more relaxed yesterday x  

Evan it must be difficult to try & sort out accommodation when you don't know your dates yet, hopefully you will be able to find somewhere nice x  

I hope everyone else is doing ok  

I was really tired after work yesterday but went to the gym anyway & it seemed to wake me up a bit, does anyone know how long you can continue exercising for during fet?


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

Everyone has a different opinion on exercise, from what research I ve done I think it is best to ease off very intensive exercise as it can impact lining growth. After transfer my acupuncture practitioner says not to exercise on that day and only do light exercise I.e. Walking during two week wait, however, the fertility clinic say you can carry on as normal. Last time I slowed up quite a bit and I have done this time too but who knows if it makes a difference... 

Good luck x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Amy you just need to slow down from transfer date onwards but until then you can continue to exercise as long as you do not exercise too intensively but it's definitely better to stay fit.


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Morning everyone,

Amy - I've cancelled my gym membership and just walk my dog for miles, I wasn't a keen gym goer anyway, as others have said I believe it's ok though until et.

How's everyone getting on with DR, stimming etc.

I'm on Day 8 of the nasal spray, was commenting to my DH on Sunday that I felt good, no side effects etc then boom, headache since Monday morning, cramps, massive boobs, and feeling sick since then.   I should learn to keep my mouth shut!  Hopefully AF will appear soon, got baseline scan on 29th, will be good to know what's happening down there.  Finding work tough at the moment while going through this but glad I've got it to keep me busy otherwise I'd drive myself crazzzzzy.


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Hello Lovely Ladies  

Beckha wishing you lots of luck for et today   I bought some pomegranate juice & beetroot juice last night, the beetroot juice has a warning on the packet saying not to worry about it turning your wee pink! x  

Molly thank you for the advice on gyming, I have always stopped when I started stimming on my fresh cycles but wasn't sure about fet, I usually do high intensity cardio so will probably stop when I start the progynova x  

Thanks evan I walk my dogs for an hour each morning so will probably just continue with that & cut back on the gyming x  

Mols sorry to hear about the side effects just when you thought you were getting off lightly!   my chest is very flat so dp would be impressed if the meds gave me massive boobs even if it was just temporarily!   I think I am getting away lightly with dr at the moment but I've only done 6 injections so there is still time for it to deteriorate!   I hope you start to feel better soon x  

I hope everyone else is ok


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Mols i am sorry u r having all those side effects. At the moment i am on 6mg progynova and buserelin and so far i have been ok. I had some side effects of buserelin initially but otherwise i am fine.

I have been feeling low today constantly thinking that the embryos will not thaw and that we would have travelled to the Uk for nothing.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Sorry you're feeling down Evan. I'm sure your embryos will be ok  

Mols hope you're side effect subside. DRing is pants  

I had a scan today lining was 6mm ( we're doing a natural FET) which is more than we got on a medicated! Back on Friday to see how things have progressed.

Hope every one else is ok - sorry for the lack of personals


----------



## Charleenivfjourney (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Ladies,

Well AF arrived on Monday and had scan today ovaries are nice and quiet but lining still a bit thick so another week of Buserelin,
Im having the most weirdest dreams of late which must be the buserelin lol,

Hope your all ok and progressing well with your cycles ,

Baby dust    xx


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Hello ladies

How are we all doing?

Charleenivfjourney - fixed crossed for you for a nice thin lining for next appointment, how long after starting buserelin did your AF start?

Evan - sorry you're feeling down, are you feeling any better today?  

JoHopefor - glad you're making better progress than previously, finger crossed for a nice thick lining for you. 

Beckha - how did transfer go, are you currently PUPO?

Amy - you never know, hopefully big boobs are your only side effect if you you get any, my DH is delighted and takes every opportunity he can to grab a feel   

ShineBright - that sucks about the unexpected extra money, hopefully this will all be worth it 

Sorry to anyone I've missed.

AFM - I'm feeling much better now than the last few days, just patiently waiting for my AF, appointments a week tomorrow for first scan. Nothing much else going on with me,

Hope everyone's doing well. xxx


----------



## Charleenivfjourney (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Mols,

I was on day 15 of buserelin when started to bleed( which was Monday )  just finishing now but lining not thin enough after scan today, I expect it will be fine by next week  xx


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Just updating as don't want to leave you hanging. 

Our one and only embryo didn't make it. It thawed but only 10% of its cells had survived. 

We are obviously devastated. Back to the drawing board. New clinic I think x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Omg beckha i am very sorry. Wish u all the very best in your next cycle  .

Mols feeling much better thanks. By the way af showed up when i was on day 12 of buserelin. How long have you been DR?

Charleen glad af showed up.

Jo best of luck for your scan.


----------



## ClaraIVF (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Ladies 
Hope everyone is doing well!! I am coming to the end of my 2ww 10dp5dt after having a completely natural FET with no medication whatso ever! My period is about 3 days late, which is unheard of for me but all I'm getting is BFN on HPTs! So I assume I'm out but AF just is not showing which makes me question?!? Am I mad? Lol x


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Beckha I am so very sorry your frostie didn't survive   sending you lots of love & hugs x  

Evan I'm pleased to hear you are feeling a bit more positive today x  

Clara are you testing with fmu using a sensitive test? my clinic usually gives day 15 as otd (10dp5dt) but if there is no sign of af they tell you to test again a few days later, fx you get good news in the next couple of days x  

Charleen sorry to hear you have to do another week of dr!   hopefully your lining will be nice & thin next week x  

Mols I'm glad your dh is enjoying the side effects of the meds!   I hope af arrives soon x  

Jo_hopefor I hope your lining scan today goes well x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

I made it to the gym last night & had a good workout then rewarded myself with some very nice old english toffee ice cream!   today is day 10 of dr & I'm still managing to get away without side effects


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Clara i think u r testing too early. With fets it is common to have late implantation so that's why the clinic gives you 15 days from transfer to test. Best of luck xxx

Amy i started to work out a bit but have not gotten into a regular routine and i really need to get into it soon as my transfer will probably take place in 2 weeks time if all goes well with the scan next week.


----------



## JAA (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi ladies 

Hope you don't mind me jumping onto this thread. I had my FET of 2 embies on 14.4.16, 1 a 7 cell and the 2nd an 8 cell-compacting both classed as good quality. This is my 6th round of IVF so you would think I would good at keeping myself calm but the 2WW is driving me mad. Last year I had 3 miscarriages from my FET which were unexplained after tests. I am blessed to have 1 DD from a fresh cycle in 2013, unfortunately today 8dpt I'm starting to think it's game over with my lack of symptoms. Anyone feeling the same?


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Oh Beckha I'm so sorry to hear this   Wish you all the luck in the world for next time xxxxx

Hi JAA, Welcome! I'm not as far ahead as you as only DRing at the minute and never got this far, fingers crossed all is ok, I've read quite a bit on this and there has been quite a few people with no symptoms and still got a BFP, so it's not over yet!

Hi EVAN, glad you're feeling a bit better, this is so tough! I've only been DRing for 10 days so hopefully soon for AF.  I've had cramps but that's it. Don't think I've ever been so keen for my AF to arrive before.

Clara - Good luck for OTD, again I've read loads from others on this site and there has been people with BFN then a few days later a BFP, fingers and toes crossed for you!

Amy - well done on going to the gym - that's great you haven't got any side effects!

Hope you're all having a good day.


----------



## ClaraIVF (Nov 14, 2013)

Amy
Yes fmu with a frer I suppose I'll just have to wait it out till beta on Monday and see what happens that's if AF doesn't show before then :/ xx


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi all, 

Hope everyone is doing well, I started this thread and then have been really rubbish at replying the last week as have not been feeling great at all. I am on day 13 of buserelin today and have felt pretty crappy for the last week, really moody, tired, bloated and cramps. I have been trying to just ignore it and get on with my life but quite honestly I cannot wait for this to all be over! 

Still not had a bleed and slightly worried about that, I have a scan to check the lining is thin on Tuesday but i'm sure it can't be without a bleed, so assuming another week of buserelin for me  hopefully the next week will be less side effects as my body gets used to it. 

My clinic said the whole process usually takes about 5 weeks and I am two weeks in now so does that mean I can expect transfer in approx 3 weeks? Or is that going to be delayed further because of my no AF yet? I am really bad with not knowing dates so I can plan ahead. The idea of just injecting buserelin till the lining is thin enough is driving me crazy.... i need dates and times! I just can't help it  

Charleen, - I just read that you started AF on day 15 so hopefully that will be me too. How are you doing now? 

Clara - Good luck with your testing today, hope you get a BFP

Amy - I am exactly the same with the boob thing, mine are HUGE! It's actually a bit ridiculous now as they don't fit in any of my bras. Very reluctant to go and buy a new bra though as who knows how long it will last. Like you though my DH feels like all his Birthday's have come at once and continually tells me how he has always been a "boob man"  

Evan - hope you are doing ok and feeling positive? 

Hi to everyone else too and hope you all have a good monday (if there is such a thing??) 

x


----------



## Charleenivfjourney (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Beanie,

I started bleeding on day 15 which was the Monday, seemed to stop on the Wed night so had my scan Thursday and wasn't thin enough, she said oh your still bleeding :/
when I got home I started bleeding again  till Friday late, scan booked for Thursday so hopefully I'll be all good by then  so a total of 25 days on Buserelin,

PS... Buserelin is evil......... I feel like I'm losing my mind haha I'm moody, emotional, needy and totally paranoid  
Oh well it will soon be over   after my scan I'm hoping to start the oestrogen tablets for 9 days, be re scanned and hopefully transfer the following week, but lets face it ivf is always subject to change  .

Best wishes to all   

Charleen x


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks Charleen, that info really helps - at least I know what to expect. Good luck with your scan. 

I am totally with you on the Buserelin being evil, I am also really paranoid. I was convinced last week that my DH was cheating on me! I mean i convinced myself, with no evidence whatsoever, he has never given me any reason not to trust him and he has been wonderful throughput this whole IVF saga, yet I was convinced! Felt like I was going crazy! This week I don't think it at all, just like that those thoughts have gone!  

anyway.....  lets hope it's worth it in the end. x


----------



## Charleenivfjourney (Mar 3, 2016)

OMG Beanie....snap I was convinced OH had gone off me and was up to no good, he went to the pub Friday after work as he does most weeks and I'm texting him like what pub you at? hahhaha
He is my rock and I know I can trust him 100% he know its the drugs bless him but I bet he's wishing this to be over more than me   xx


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Omg Charleen! Haha I can't believe you thought the same as me. That makes me feel so much better because I've literally never ever felt that way about him before. We've been through so much and I've always felt beautiful in his eyes but last week I felt ugly and fat and of course he must be cheating with someone at work. I even started planning going to his work to 'surprise' him for lunch to see who he was talking to! Psycho!!  

This week he is in London all week with work and I'm not suspicious one bit! What a roller coaster! 

I feel a lot better now I know I'm not the only one!


----------



## Littlemissv (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi All,

Hope I can gate crash... Apologies - I haven't read back yet so will do personals another time!

I just wanted to ask a question as I have started my drugs today for my FET.

I'm at Serum and am going with my natural cycle - but a medicated FET.

So today I've started taking:

2 Progynova 2mg orally per day (one in the morning and one in the evening)
1 folic acid 5mg
2 Prednisolone 5mg (please minimize salt and sugar intake during this period)
1 baby aspirin 75mg
1 Clexane  40mg (injection)
2 doxycycline 100 mg tab (one in the morning/ one in the evening)

The Progynova increases to 3 tablets after 3 days, and then to 4 tablets from 1st may.

I just wondered if anyone had any thoughts about the best time to take the Clexane? AM or PM?

I'm really nervous about doing the FET - In my previous cycles we never got true blasts let alone frosties - so was in total shock that Serum managed to get us 2 X AA blasts to freeze. I think in a way that changed my expectation level as I think my hopes have been raised. But hey - i keep reminding myself what will be will be.

So any top tips? Anything you lovely ladies are doing to help prepare yourself?

Wishing us all luck and baby dust

L x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

JAA congrats on being PUPO. Best of luck.

Mols feeling better but terribly bloated. I hope your af shows up soon.

Clara hope your beta test results came back ok.

Beanie i hope you get af soon. I had slight symtoms of buserelin but the symptoms with progynova are on a whole new level as i feel so bloated and sick.

Littlemissv sorry but i have no advice as i never had clexane. Best of luck.

AFM i had blood test today and i received result and it looks ok.  I have my day 12 scan tomorrow. Hopefully everything will be ok so that i can get a date for transfer in order to be able to book flights as i am freaking out now.


----------



## Littlelamb19 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello everybody I hope you don't mind me jumping on board this thread.

I wanted to say hello and good luck to you all. This is such a difficult journey. The drugs sound like a nightmare - good job the men understand what they can do to us!

So sorry to hear that your frostie didn't survive Beckha   
We only have one frostie too (from the same batch as my son, born in 2014 - so grateful), and have been told it's not great quality but I'm trying to stay positive!

I am doing a natural cycle FET, and on day 4 of my cycle. Have a scan tomorrow to check things are looking as they should and will be starting ovulation tests. Nervous about getting the timings right as I've heard that's the downside of natural cycles - argh!   I'm feeling quite anxious (aren't we all!) and am down with a stomach bug at the moment so hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey Little Lamb,

Good luck with your scan, it will be interesting to hear more about a natural cycle too. Let us know how you get on. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok on this fine Tuesday afternoon. I have just been for a 5 mile brisk walk with my dog and feel great. Got my scan tomorrow but am sure they will make me do another week n buserelin as I haven't had AF yet and I am on day 15 already. Trying not to over think things and just go with the flow. Accupuncture this afternoon which I really love because it always leave me feeling relaxed and positive. 

Hope you all have good days x


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Hello lovely ladies  

Beanie well done with the 5 mile dog walk, I just took my dogs out but we didn't go that far as we already did a long walk this morning & it looked like it was going to rain!   sorry to hear you have been suffering with the buserelin, I am on day 14 today & no sign of af!   I hope you enjoy your acupuncture this afternoon x  

Hello littlelamb   great that you have your son from a previous successful cycle, I know what you mean about worrying with only having one frostie as I do too but I think we need to stay positive & give them a chance, good luck with the scan tomorrow x  

Evan I hope your scan has gone well today & you get a date for transfer so you can get everything booked x  

Hello littlemissv   great that you managed to get two top quality frosties, sorry I can't help with the clexane as I haven't taken it before. I think beetroot juice & pomegranate juice is meant to help with lining x  

Charleen sorry to hear your lining wasn't thin enough, 25 days on buserelin is a bit rubbish!   I think I am getting away quite easily without any side effects so far but I'm not looking forwards to the progynova as some people have said it makes them feel a bit rubbish!   you & beanie made me laugh with your comments about your other halves x  

Clara I hope things changed & you have had a positive result x  

Mols how are you getting on with dr? Any sign of af? I hope you are ok x  

Beckha thinking of you & sending you a hug x  

Hello Jaa   sorry to hear about your miscarriages   When is otd? I hope you get good news x  

Jo how did you scan on Friday go? Do you have a date for transfer or are you pupo now? I hope you are doing ok x  

Hello to anyone else I've missed  

I am due to start progynova on Saturday but so far no sign of af so I think it might get delayed   I made it to the gym last night then rewarded myself with a profiterole with chocolate mousse & chocolate sauce, it was very good!


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi everyone!


Amy - well done on gym & you definitely deserve those profiteroles hope your AF shows up soon

Beanie - sorry you've been having a rough time of it with buserelin, I hope acupuncture went well & you're nice and relaxed now, hope your AF shows soon

Evan - how did your scan go? All good I hope 

What is progynova?  I've never got this far before so not sure what it is or does.

Hope everyone else is doing well, sorry for not going through everyone, I've just finished 12 hour working day I'm knackered.

My AF came today! Our first appointments on Friday so hoping that lining is thin enough to move onto next stage, we're so nervous/excited!  This really does mess with your emotions doesn't it, my heads all over the place!

Hope everyone's doing well and not going too crazy on these meds


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi all, we're meeting the embryologist on Friday, what questions should I ask? I've never done this before, we are lucky enough to have 11 frozen and don't want to forget anything as I've a memory like a sieve at the moment. 

xxxx


----------



## seasonticket (Feb 12, 2016)

Hope you don't mind me jumping on. Transfer is tomorrow, I'm on the natural protocol so all my emotional ups and downs can't be blamed on the hormones! 
Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

I had my scan today and down-regulation was confirmed so started my patches as well as continuing the buserlin. Next scan three weeks time.


----------



## Charleenivfjourney (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi all, 

Hope everyone is well,
Had DR scan today lining 3.9 so all good start estrogen tablets tonight  
Another scan next Friday.... Eeeek  

Baby dust   

Charleen xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Welcome littlelamb. Hope your one and only frostie will bring you the best of luck.

Beanie i hope you get af soon.

Amy i hope you get af soon and your cycle is not delayed.

Mols good luck for your appointment tomorrow.

Seasonticket i hope transfer went well today.

Charleen glad your scan went well.

AFM i finally got a date for transfer. It will take place on thursday 5th May. I managed to book flights and accommodation so everything is sorted. I feel so anxious that my four embies do not survive the thaw.


----------



## Littlelamb19 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi everyone.

Whoop it's nearly bank holiday weekend!

Evan80 that's great to have a date for your transfer now. I'm sure at least one of your embies will survive the thaw   I've been told there's generally a 90% survival rate so chances are they'll be ok.

Hope AF comes soon Amy76.

Season ticket how did the transfer go? How are you feeling? Lovely to have your potential baby on board! I've been really up and down with a natural cycle too, it's an emotional time! One minute you're getting really excited and the next you think it's dangerous to get excited and think too positively!

AFM, Im having another scan tomorrow and I've started the ovulation tests to check for my LH surge. Another sick bug has struck our household so I'm beginning to wonder if I might have to postpone until I feel better, but now the wheels are in motion I just want to get on with it!!

I started drinking beetroot juice last week as my acupuncturist says it's meant to help your lining. Anyone else tried this?


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Littlelamb good luck for your scan tomorrow.  I have never tried beetroot juice and I am not even tempted as I hate the taste of beetroot  .  I will definitely indulge in brazil nuts though as I read somewhere that they help with implantation.  Don't know if it's true but I like them so no harm in trying.


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Hello lovely ladies  

Littlelamb sorry to hear about another sickness bug at your house   good luck for your scan tomorrow, beckha recommended beetroot juice & pomegranate juice so I have bought both & will start drinking them at the weekend x  

Evan great that you have a date for transfer & have sorted out flights & accommodation   I know the defrosting issue is a worry but with 4 Frosties you are in a really good position x  

Charleen great that your scan went well & you can start your estrogen tablets, another step closer x  

Knittygritty exciting that your scan went well & you can start the patches x  

Hello seasonticket   I hope et went well today x  

Mols I hope your appointment tomorrow goes well tomorrow, I'm not sure what questions you need to ask but you could ask about embryo quality & how many they recommend you transfer, it must be reassuring to have 11 frosties x  

Beanie I hope af has arrived x  

I hope everyone else is doing ok  

I went to the gym again last night then had some more profiteroles with chocolate mousse & chocolate sauce!   af arrived yesterday so I can start the progynova on Saturday as planned


----------



## Charleenivfjourney (Mar 3, 2016)

Happy Friday Ladies 

Hope you are all well,
It started taking progynova tabs last night,
I have to take 6 tablets and the nurse said its best at night so you sleep of any side affects ( I was gonna take them at that time anyway)
Today I feel a bit sicky and have a terrible headache could this still be a side affect?
What sort of doses are you ladies on?

Thanks Charleen xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Amy glad af has showed up and you will be starting progynova soon.

Charleen i take 3 tablets of progynova a day but was told specifically by the clinic to take them in 3 separate doses so i take 1 in the morning, 1 in the afternoon and 1 in the evening. I know people who took all tablets at once and they had severe side effects and once they split up the dose they felt much better and had less side-effects.


----------



## Charleenivfjourney (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Evan,

I'll see how I am tomorrow then consider splitting,
How long will you be on the progynova?
My dose is double yours and I have a scan on Fridays which is day 9, I assume they will be expecting my lining to be OK by then.

Thanks,
Charleen x


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Charleen I start the progynova tomorrow on 3 a day which is 6mg to begin with & like Evan I was told to spread them evenly through out the day, I think it also said to take with food  

Evan exciting that your transfer date is getting closer x  

I hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi all, 

I've been following the thread but not really commented. However, i'm now after a bit of advice!

Bit of background... We are attempting a natural FET this month after two abandoned medicated FET cycles. Both due to a poor response to Progynova.

I had two scans last week on CD10 and 12 to see what my ovaries were doing, which on both scans were very 'quiet'. I was told to start with the ovulation tests on the Sunday (CD14) to check for a LH surge before ovulation and have since been testing twice a day.

I am now on CD18 with no sign of an LH surge. My question is should I carry on testing? When I rang the clinic on Tuesday, the nurse said that she would expect the surge any day BUT there was also a chance that I could have an anovulation cycle, which means I wouldn't ovulate. (I hadn't heard of this before and had to Google it!) I 'normally' have a fairly regular cycle 28-29 days, however, since beginning the medication in October my cycles have been far from normal! 

Could it be this month I have a longer cycle based on the medication? I really don't know what to do! Should I stop testing? Or is there a chance that I may still ovulate? I've never charted my ovulation before so I don't know when I would normally ovulate!

In addition, I've been having various cramps. Some feel like AF cramps, some more like twinges in my left ovary and also brown spotting.

I'm so confused. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. xxx


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi everyone, hope you're all doing well.
I'm super tired tonight so won't write much.

Had baseline line scan today, I got weighed and BMI is 30.9 but it's still going ahead as we are on the old protocol as we started 3 years ago.

Lining measured at 4mm which we're pleased about, still bleeding so starting progynova on  3rd May at 3mg in the morning and 3mg at night, then on 10th I've to increase to 4mg morning then at night again.

Next appointment for a scan is 16th to check lining and transfer should be on the 27th May if all goes well.

We met with the embryologist today and we have 11 frozen embryos which are in 3 different viles, she said they could either defrost one set and see how they do or defrost them all and pick the best one and then refreeze the others if they are good quality.  This was something I was worried about was the quality of them as I wasn't very well at the time we did IVF I just didn't know it.  So we decided to defrost them all and then refreeze the rest if they're OK. 

Pleased with the info we've received today. 

Hope alls good xxxx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Charleen i was told to keep taking progynova either until otd or until 12 weeks of pregnancy is successful. I had a scan on tuesday which was day 12 of progynova.

Jo i heard that women can have anovulatory cycles. I had one when i started working out intensively and because i wasn't used to exercising the intensive training affected my cycle. But there were times when i ovulated on day 19 of a cycle. I knowcthat ovulayion tests don't come cheap but nothing does in the infertility journey so if I were you i would keep testing.

Mols glad you had some good news.

Ihad my last acupuncture session and last buserelin injection yesterday and started utrogestan pessaries today. But i am having such a bad day. We will be travelling to the uk for treatment on tuesday and dh and our 16 month old son are both sick.  In addition we rented out a cottage in the uk and we were asked to pay full amount by bank transfer and today i discovered that the bank transfer will not be effected until tuesday. So i don't know whether our booking is still on.


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Evan sorry to hear you are having a bad day & that dh & ds are ill, I hope they get better soon & you manage to avoid catching it! x  

Mols great that your appointment went well yesterday x  

Johopefor I think I would continue testing for a couple more days as you have nothing to lose, I hope you manage to pick up a surge, maybe you could call your clinic & ask what they recommend x  

I hope everyone else is OK & enjoying the bank holiday weekend  

I have started on the progynova today, slightly worried as I read the leaflet & it said it can cause problems with fibroids but I'm hoping I get lucky & it doesn't affect mine!


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Amy  I was told I had a fibroid right before my fresh cycle but I was told that I did not need to do anything about it.  I had a failed fresh cycle without progynova but then had an fet with progynova and I can guarantee that I had no issues with fibroids.  The leaflets just give you the worst case scenario but it does not mean that you will get them.  I am actually more worried about the risk of getting cancer after taking all these hormonal meds.

Jo I forgot to mention in my post earlier that my body goes haywire after each ivf/fet cycle.  I always have to go for acupuncture after each treatment to get my body back into balance.  So maybe you might find it worth to try.


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Thanks Evan, I had major open abdominal surgery 18 months ago to remove 5 fibroids ranging in size up to 7.5cm & they had to leave a couple of smaller ones behind to avoid me ending up with a hysterectomy so the thought of the meds causing problems did worry me but I am trying to remind myself I will only be on them for a little while & hopefully it will be ok. I hope dh & ds are feeling better & you have a better day today x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for the advice Evan80 and Amy76 - I continued testing and yesterday I got a surge! I spoke to my clinic and they have scheduled me in for ET on Thursday. However, I have been having brown discharge and quite strong cramps and this morning there is bright red blood...

6 days before AF this month, I had brown discharge with the odd red spot on and off for the 6 days  - BUT - I didn't have the cramps, like this time. I am slightly worried that we might not get to transfer again. 

Evan - I've been having acupuncture. I've had 5 sessions but put it on hold, until I knew if and when I would ovulate.

Thanks again for the advice ladies xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Amy i can see why you are worried but as u say you will be on the meds for a short time.

Jo we have the same transfer date. I sincerely hope you will be ok for transfer. I was actually told by my therapist that you need at least 10 sessions of acupuncture to get the maximum benefit but this time round I only managed six. As much as I have faith in it i am skeptical about continuing treatment after transfer.

AFM this morning dh and ds woke up feeling worse. Ds was throwing up all over the place. So we went to see a doctor and dh and ds were both diagnosed with a severe throat and ear infection and were both prescribed antibiotics. I just hope i don't get it from them.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks Evan - me too! My therapist told me that I needed 10 too! I've had 5 so far and may get one in before and one on the day of transfer. I tried it to help with my lining issues and it's increased slightly than it did on the medicated but I'm not sure whether it's the acupuncture of not. I don't think i'll have sessions after either!

I hope your DH and DS get well soon and fingers crossed you don't get it!

How do you feel about the transfer? Are you having one or two transferred?


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Well jo i can't believe the long-awaited but much dreaded day is here. I am scared that the embryo will not survive the thaw. We already have a son so we do not want to risk having a multiple pregnancy but we are going to try and make a deal with the clinic. We are going to try and ask them to thaw only one. If the embryo looks doubtful after thaw we will ask them to thaw a second one and then transfer both. If the first embryo they thaw looks ok then we will transfer only one.  

Are you going to have another scan before transfer in view of the fact that u r spotting?


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

I can understand how you're feeling Evan. Fingers crossed for successful thaw. My clinic will only allow one transfer but we are very lucky that we have 5 embryos. 

I'd like another scan, they're ringing me back tomorrow to confirm the transfer so i'm going to ask, the spotting is concerning me but I can't do anything about it so hopefully they will scan me to check everything


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi jo how did it go today? Have you heard from the clinic yet?

We are currently preparing and packing for tomorrow's trip to the uk. Dh and ds are a lot better so hopefully everything is falling into place.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Evan, thanks for asking. I rang the clinic this morning as i'd had more spotting. I went in for a scan this afternoon and confirmed it was likely AF was due...my lining was at 3.1mm!! It was at 6mm 10 days ago the most i've ever had - Anyway, we've had to abandon the cycle - third time not so lucky for us - and the consultant is going to call me on Wednesday to discuss what we should do next.

It could be that my cycle is messed up after all the meds from the previous 2 medicated attempts but i'm still gutted.

Best of luck with your transfer on Thursday - hope everything goes well xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh no Jo  i am very sorry. I have been having a lot of cramps today and i am worried. I am due to travel to uk today so hopefully it won't be for nothing.


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Jo I'm so sorry to see your cycle has had to be abandoned again   I really hoped things were going to be ok when you got the positive surge, it must be so frustrating for you   I hope the consultant can come up with a plan so you can go ahead with transfer & get your frostie back where it belongs x  

Evan I hope dh & ds are a lot better now & you have a good trip today x  

How is everyone else doing?  

I started the progynova on saturday & ended up with a bad headache on sunday but seem to have been ok since then, I don't have a scan until 12th May so no idea what is going on but I have started drinking pomegranate juice, I need a bit more time to build up to trying the beetroot juice!


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

I have been on buserelin for three weeks and the patches for nearly a week. Anyone else find it very difficult to even have a conversation or remember anything?  I can't wait for my scan in two weeks time to hopefully tell me to stop taking the buserelin!


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi All,

Hope everyone enjoyed the bank holiday weekend! My DH whisked me away to Harrogate to a beautiful hotel where we just completely chilled out with nice walks, long baths and lovely food, bliss! 

Back to the grind today and started off with a scan this morning... I have been bleeding for 7 days now (started AF on day 15 of Buserelin) and my lining was at 2.7 which is definitely thin enough but they told me to wait until Saturday to start on Progynova as they need to make sure the bled has completely stopped before starting the oestrogen. On Saturday I am to take one tablet three times daily (6mg in total) for 21 days and then on day 21 they do the transfer. I have a scan in-between all this to check the lining has thickened but it seemed pretty set as they already booked the ET in with my embryologist. I wasn't expecting that to be honest, thought it would be more of a 'suck it and see' approach but hey ho, I like dates that I can work with. So starting progynova on Saturday 7th May means my transfer is booked in for 28th May! Eek! Seems a bit more scary now I have a date. 

Did anyone else experience such precise dates from their clinics? Surely this can all change if my lining doesn't thicken up enough? Gotta learn to go with the flow a bit more I think, firstly I panic when they won't give me any dates and now i'm panicking that they have! 

Amy glad to hear your side effects seem to have gone from the Progynova, that's good news. Did they give you any expectation of when your transfer is likely to be? 

Evan, hope your travel to the UK goes well, where do you travel from? Good luck with your transfer on Thursday. 

Jo - so sorry that your transfer has been cancelled. I used to test my ovulation for about a year and there we're quite a few months where i wouldn't ovulate at all so don't lose hope.

Mols - how are you doing? Good luck with starting your progynova today, hope you don't get any side effects. 

Charleen - how are you? Hope your side effects have lessened by now. Are you still taking all your tablets at night?

I also asked my doctor at my scan today if it is ok to fly during your two week wait, she said that it is fine as long as not long haul, so I intend on booking a flight and getting myself out of here for part of the 2ww or i just know i will drive myself crazy! My parents have a lovely apartment in Tenerife so I plan to spend 5 days kicking back in the sun to take my mind off it. My DH does not have the holidays to come with me so i'll probably be going alone and meeting my parents out there. The sunshine just makes me feel so much more positive! 

B xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks Evan - Hope everything goes ok for you. Have you arrived in the UK now? Keep us updated if you can xx

Thanks Amy - I thought things would be ok too but my body had other ideas! Im hoping the consultant has a plan also and we can get moving again! 
Fingers crossed the Progynova are doing their job, i'm sure they will be. I've read that pomegranate juice can help so you might not have to do the Beetroot! xx

Hi Beanie, my clinic wouldn't give us precise dates for the reason you say, purely as things could change depending on what they found at the scans! They did say that ET would be 3 weeks from starting the progynova. Not long until the 28th - best of luck to you!
There is the chance that the consultant will want me to monitor my cycle for a few months before attempting a natural FET again, so we'll see whats said!

It's good to do things to keep you occupied and relaxed and spending time in the sun will definitely do that! Sounds like good plan to me! xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi girls we arrived in the uk finally as we had a delay of 2hrs. Feeling tired. I have been worried sick as i had to take my uterogestan meds 2 hrs late and i started cramping a bit.

Jo i believe you will probably be asked to have 3 bleeds before going for another cycle. It seems you ovulated and got af at the same time.

Amy i also had headaches when i started progynova but they got better eventally.

Beanie glad you got a date for ET so early. I travelled from Malta.

I hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi everyone, sorry I've been AWOL for a few days, 

Evan - glad you've made it to UK ok! How's the cramping? Hope you're doing ok.

Jo - I'm so sorry to hear you're having to abandon cycle, how did your call for consultant go? Hope you've got some good answer on what to do next

Beanie - we're so similar in dates, I started on 3 mg 2 a day for 1 week then onto 6mg - transfer date is 27th.  That's a great idea to chill out in the sun for a few days! Wish I'd thought of that, I plan to keep myself busy at work.

KnittyGritty- sorry you're having a rough time on buserelin, I had bad headaches for a few days then they seemed to go away in the second week.

Amy - looks like we might be quite similar date wise too, how you getting on now with progynova? Don't think I could face pomegranate or beetroot juice, maybe next time if this doesn't work, I have been adding Brazil nuts and been having extra protein also eating pineapple. So hopefully that'll be enough!

Sorry to anyone I've missed.

AFM I'm on day 2 of progynova, I'm fine apart from about one hour after taking it I feel like I'm going to be sick, after about 10 mins I'm ok again, quite strange, but as long as I feel ok again quite quickly I can deal with that.

Had a tough call yesterday from my sis in law, she's 11 weeks pregnant which was a complete accident, the guy wants nothing to do with her and apparently hates her for not getting rid of it. It's quite messy! She's also got an 18 year old so she definitely wasn't expecting or wanting another child, anyway it's just so tough listening to her saying that she should of got rid, doesn't want it etc.... No one knows we are doing this so I can't blame her but just makes me feel that life is SO unfair sometimes.   

Anyway, enough of that. I wish you all the best and have some fairy dust xxxx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Hello lovely ladies  

Jo I hope your call with the consultant today goes well & they come up with a plan x  

Evan I hope you had a good journey & are settled in to your temporary accommodation, wishing you lots of luck for et tomorrow x  

Beanie your weekend away sounds lovely   your plan for a few days away in the sun during the 2ww sounds perfect too   when I phoned up on cd1 of my march period my clinic gave me all my dates for scratch, starting dr, starting progynova, a scan & intralipids & et, they said I had to call them if af hadn't appeared before I started progynova but thats all, it seems strange that you, mols & I all started dr around the same time but my et is planned for 16th May & yours are 27th & 28th May! x   

Mols sorry to hear about the call from your sil, it must be so tough to hear someone speak like that when you are trying so hard to get pregnant yourself   the pomegranate juice isn't too bad but I haven't managed to build up to the beetroot juice yet!   the progynova seems ok, I had one bad headache on sunday & a bit of a funny turn last night where I broke out in a cold sweat & felt like I was going to faint but it didn't last long, I have to increase to 4/day tomorrow then 5/day on Monday! x  

I hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## Littlelamb19 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi everyone. It's been a few days since I've been on here so I hope I don't miss anyone.

I got my LH surge on the evening of day 11 of my cycle, so I'm now booked to have the transfer on Sunday - argh! Excited but nervous! As its a natural cycle the timings have been quite unpredictable and unfortunately we now need to miss a friend's wedding which is the day before transfer (to avoid crazy amount of travelling). Hopefully it'll all be worth it!   After waiting a while to get treatment kicked off suddenly things are happening very quickly!

EVan80 - good luck for tomorrow! Our dates are very close.

Jo - I'm sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle. Gutted for you  

Beanie - what a lovely husband and useful parents! Definitely get all the relaxation time that you can! I live near Harrogate - you've inspired me to have a day trip during the 2ww (if frostie survives the thaw... - feel like I have to always say that as we only have the one and I don't want to assume!)

Mol - what a tough phone all. Why can't it just be that the people who want babies can have them easily, and those who don't want them can't have them!? If only it were that simple! It's especially hard when you're not telling others about what you're going through. I've had some spectacularly insensitive comments before and found it hard to bite my tongue!

Good luck everyone. I hope this nice spring weather is helping to cheer your spirits! My acupuncturist says that research shows more success with fertility treatments in spring months - something to do with all the new life and growth or something, so we are starting this at a good time!


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Mols sorry about phonecall. Unfortunately life can be unfair - you want a child so bad and you are struggling to conceive and there are other people out there who don't want kids and they get pregnant at the click of a finger. Just think positive and hopefully this cycle will be the one for you.

Amy i am glad i don't have your protocol as 6mg of progynova a day is more than enough 

Littlelamb best of luck for sunday.

Omg can't believe ET is taking place tomorrow.


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi, can I join you all? I am currently undergoing a natural FET, due to have my transfer on Sunday. I am going to have to go to the transfer on my own as we have no family local to look after our daughters. My hubby says he is ok with not being there as he doesn't want to ask friends to look after them as he sees the weekend as family time. My clinic is an hours drive away, I'm assuming I will be ok to drive home afterwards.

Does anyone know when clinics time OTD for a natural FET. My embryo will be a 5 day blasto and af is due about 6 days after transfer so it seems a really short timescale. Am I right in assuming the clinic will give me an OTD past when af is due? I don't know if I could last that long before testing.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks ladies - Spoke to the clinic today. They want me to test for the surge again this month and see if it arrives earlier this time, so fingers crossed!

Best of luck for your transfer Littlelamb  

Evan - best of luck to you too!  

Mols - that sounded like a really tough call to have   to you 

Hi Poppy - Best of luck for your transfer on Sunday. The clinic will give you an OTD. I think some clinics vary, it can be anything from 10 - 13 days (maybe more in some clinics) after the transfer. Hope this helps


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks ladies, I'm now getting sent scan pics, I'm going to have to have a word with my DH about this.  I don't know how I can get out of being the person she sends pics to and talks to about this without seeming like a horrible person. I'm so hoping this works so it's not like a stab in the heart every time she contacts me.  I think I'll just have to grin and bare it.

Jo - that's good you don't have to wait too long before testing again! 

Evan, - best of luck for your transfer tomorrow....how exciting

Littlelamb - that's good to know about Spring fertility looks like we're all doing it at the right time.  Good luck for transfer on Sunday

Poppy - hi, welcome! I think I might be going to my transfer alone too, as much as DH wants to come, i don't think he'll get time off work on a Friday.  Sometimes I think it  might be easier if we just told people, but then we don't want to deal with all comments & questions from people who don't know how it feels..  You'll be fine, I'm pretty sure your only in for about 10 mins anyway. Good luck on Sunday though xx

Amy - wow there is quite a difference in how each clinic works. Hope your doing well and have managed to drink that beetroot juice  I picked it up in the shop but I put it back, I can't stand beetroot at the best of times so I'd never drink it without it coming back up

Beanie - how you doing? You having any side effects from progynova or have you been ok?

xxxx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Welcome poppy. I am really sorry that you have to go for transfer alone. But u will be fine. Sorry can't advice about timings of a natural cycle as i have always had a medicated cycle. As for driving i was told not to go on very long drives and to take a break from driving every 2 hours.

Jo i am so glad you will be getting another chance sooner than you thought.  

Mols sorry you are going through this but if she does not know about your fertility issues then at least you know that she is not being spiteful.

I am officially PUPO with a grade 2 embie. They only had to thaw one embryo as it fully expanded. Otd is scheduled on 17th may which is 4 days before my birthday.


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Evan congratulations on being pupo, great that they only had to thaw one embie x  

Mols you really don't need to be dealing with scan pictures at the moment   it is strange how different the protocols are from different clinics   I did buy some beetroot juice but I still haven't tried it yet, I can't imagine it is going to taste very nice though!   I might have to have some then reward myself with some chocolate afterwards to take the taste away! x  

Jo great that you don't have to wait long to try again, I really hope things work out for you & your embie is back where it belongs very soon x  

Hello & welcome poppy, wishing you lots of luck for et on sunday x  

Littlelamb sorry you have to miss your friends wedding but exciting that you have et booked for sunday x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

Today is the first day of 4 x 2mg of progynova, hopefully my body is getting use to it now   what is anyone else doing about supplements? which are you still taking? any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Ahhh congratulations *evan*  so exciting! I know my sis in law is not being spiteful, it's just difficult to cope with while going through this.

Amy - supplements wise, I'm only on folic acid, I need to get something else I think, I nearly bought pregnacare today but spotted someone in tesco I knew so put it back in case they saw. I'm going to order it online. I'm not sure what other supplements to get I just got told multivitamins and folic acid by embryologist.

Well it's our wedding anniversary today so having a quiet night in, I'm feeling pretty crappy, mainly tired and a bit sicky but not too bad, had a sleep this afternoon.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks ladies  

Congrats on being PUPO Evan!

I've just been taking SevenSeas Folic Acid, Amy. It has Vitamin d and a bunch of other things in it! It's the pre conception ones, but apart from that i've not taken anything.


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi, it's been quiet on here for the past few days, I hope everyone is ok. Littlelamb I hope your transfer goes well today. I've just had mine, I was the only one in the clinic so it was very quick and felt really surreal as I've always found my transfers. My OTD is on 19/5 but I will know before that as I am doing a natural FET and know af will arrive before then if she is going to.


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

Hi all!! I've not posted since the beginning of the thread - been keeping myself busy to keep my mind off things. Good news is it's a BFP for me. Am over the moon but terrified about history repeating its self as have been here before X


----------



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi ladies can I join? I have a lot of catching up to do!

I have FET booked for weds, has anyone else due to have FET then? This will be my first ET as mine was cancelled on the day due to ohss so it was a freeze all!

I'm on cycologest 400mg 2 a day, elleste 4x a day and I'm taking multi-vits, prenatals, l-arginine and selenium!


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

Congratulations Nattynat, I hope really hope this little one sticks for you. 

Welcome Cortneyiwils and good luck for your transfer on Wed.


I've been googling already about the cell survival of my 5 day blasto, I'm sure the embryologist said 60% of the cells had survived and that 50% counts as a successful thaw bit this seems low to me. I can't find anything googling it. Also I've read that allowing  blastos a bit of time to start growing again after a thaw is good but when I asked about this today I was told they didn't have time to do that!


----------



## Littlelamb19 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi everyone.

That's amazing news Nuttynat. I really hope this one sticks for you, especially after all you've been through 

Great news Poppy and Evan, fingers crossed for you too.

I'm afraid we got the worse case scenario news on our way down to London for our transfer on Sunday. Our one and only blasto (grade 4cb) didn't survive the thaw. Felt shocked and devastated yesterday but a bit better after a nights sleep and a phone call to our clinic to get booked in for a fresh ICSI cycle (starting soon, hopefully).  Gutted we didn't get lucky this time. This is going to be a very emotional and expensive roller coaster!

Best of luck and lots of baby dust to all of you ladies xxx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Hello lovely ladies  

Littlelamb sending you a big hug, I only have one day 3 frostie & struggle to believe it is good enough to survive but I think we have to give them a chance   Well done for speaking to your clinic & getting booked for a fresh cycle x  

Poppy congratulations on being pupo, it must be quite a strong embie to survive the thaw x  

Hello & welcome courtnetwils, wishing you lots of luck for et on Wednesday x  

Nuttynat congratulations on your bfp x  

Evan have you travelled home now? I hope the pupo bubble is being kind to you & your little embie is snuggling in x  

Mols I hope dh has been able to have a word & you aren't having to deal with scan pictures from sil   Sorry to hear you were feeling rubbish, especially on your wedding anniversary, I hope you are feeling a bit better now x  

Jo thanks for the advice on supplements, I hope you manage to pick up a surge & get to transfer this cycle x  

Beanie how are you getting on? I hope you are doing ok & not suffering side effects from the meds x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

I've started on the beetroot juice, it is quite unpleasant & tastes a bit like I am drinking soil but I figured it was worth a try!


----------



## MJS24 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone has had/is having a 6 day blast FET?

I have one 6 day frostie which will be transferred in a few weeks but really not holding out much hope considering I've had 3 failed fresh cycles!!  

Xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Congrats Poppy.  My otd is on 17th but I am doing a medicated cycle.  If history is to repeat itself I will start spotting on Thursday which is exactly a week after transfer.  This happened to me both on my successful cycle and also on my negative cycle so I am enjoying the last few days of peace and quite before I start worrying.  

Nuttynat congrats.  It's great to have some good news on here.

Welcome Cortneywils and best of luck for Wednesday.

Littlelamb I am so sorry about the devastating news.  It's good that you will get to go for another fresh cycle though.  Best of luck. 

Amy76 I am back home now.  We arrived yesterday night and today I went back to the office and it was so chaotic. And believe me it helped me to distract myself a little from the 2ww.

MJS I have had a 5 day blast transferred but have got another 5 day and 2 6-day blasts still frozen.  I was told that once the embryos were good enough for freezing they should be good enough to survive the thaw and should also be good enough for transfer.  But unfortunately there are no guarantees even with the best embryos because it also depends on whether your body is in a good state so as to accept the pregnancy and not reject the embryo.  Just tray to be positive and hope for the best.  Good luck.


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi all,

Congratulations on any BFPs and PUPO, I hope you are all doing well.

Has anyone else had period like pains on progynova, I started it a week ago today, now feeling sick and having cramps. Just wondering if this is normal, I'm freaking myself out, thinking my period with come.

Sorry for no personals, having to get ready for work, but having difficulty finding any info on google about this and wanting to put my mind at ease.

Thanks, Mols X


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Mols i didn't have cramps when i started progynova but was very bloated. Since i started utrogestan i started having af cramps and prior to transfer I was freaking out that af was going to show up. I am 5dp5dt and i have severe af cramps and i am starting to panic.


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Ladies, 

Hope you are all doing ok

Evan - congrats on being PUPO - really hope this one sticks for you... fingers crossed!   try not to panic hopefully it will all work out. 

Mols - I am glad you wrote your last post because I have been getting awful cramps with the Progynova, it generally has me feeling really crappy. Last night my whole body was aching it even hurt to breathe. I just think I am very sensitive to any artificial hormone treatment, just gotta grit my teeth and get through it. Hope your cramps ease soon, I have been using a hot water bottle to help with them in the evening and my acupuncture lady says heating this area helps with blood flow and to build lining. 

Nuttynat - Congrats on your BFP, so lovely to hear some positive news, lets hope you are the first of many for this thread. 

Lilltlamb - so sorry to hear your news, that really sucks. Good that you have booked your next cycle though hopefully that will keep you in a positive frame of mind. 

Amy - I am feeling pretty rotten but thanks for asking, i just find this so tough at the moment, my body doesn't feel like my own, i am in some sort of pain pretty much constantly and I am not a very nice person to be around at the moment - I feel so sorry for my DH he can't do anything without me snapping at him. They always say you take it out on the ones you love the most don't they? I just can't wait until the whole thing is over. How are you getting on? Hope you are feeling ok. Supplements I am taking is Pregnacare, separate omega 3 capsule, pomegranate capsules (as can't drink the juice) red clover (which my acupuncture lady swears by for building and holding a strong lining) probiotic and milk thistle! Phew that's quite a lot isn't it? Hope it helps. 

My transfer has now been booked in for the 27th all being well. I have a scan on the 18th May to check lining is thickening. Last week i had a mock transfer done because they were a bit worried it might be difficult due to my past surgery for abnormal cells on my cervix but it went straight in with no issues so that is one less thing to worry about. 17 days to go and counting.....

Have a great day ladies xx


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

Littlelamb I'm so sorry to hear that your embryo didn't survive the thaw, how devastating. I wish you all the best for your next cycle, something to focus on while recovering from this one. 

Mols I remember feeling really tired when I was on progynova and generally run down. Beanie have you spoken to your clinic if you are feeling this poorly? 

Mjs I had a 5 day blasto transferred, I don't think my clinic took them to day 6 when mine were frozen 6 years ago.

Evan try and stay positive, cramps can be for positive or negative reasons. Try and enjoy being in the pupo bubble as long as possible. 

I'm 2 days post transfer and its starting to feel more real now. Up until today it's felt so surreal, maybe because I'm on my first non medicated cycle I don't know. Even my transfer was surreal as I went on my own and the clinic was empty apart from me! When I got home it was a usual family Sunday and we walked down to our village fayre. I keep feeling that I should be doing more to help this embryo as I'm not on any drugs, I'm taking a multi vitamin and eating a regular healthy diet and taking it a bit easier but that is all.


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Poppy, 

Yes my clinic know how I'm feeling, unfortunately there is nothing they can do and they just said I'm super sensitive to hormones (I had severe ohss during IVF both times too) so just gotta ride the wave. If it gets unbearable they said they will have to cancel the cycle which I really don't want. They did say that they would do a natural FET next time if this one doesn't work. 

I understand why you are feeling surreal when you have been used to medicated cycles before. It must feel like you should be doing something more but I think taking it easy and keeping yourself calm is giving that little embie the best chance possible. Keeping everything crossed for you. 

B xx


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey, thanks for the replies. On my break at the moment so more time to update myself with everyone.

Beanie- poor you, I'm feeling pretty bad but it sounds like your having an awful time of it. Are you working through all this or have you taken time off?  Fingers crossed this will all be worth it! xxx

Poppy - must be quite strange for you, like beanie said, after having medicated before, I've never made it to transfer before but I can imagine it feeling quite surreal even on medicated. xxx

Evan - how are you feeling now, still bad cramps? Take it easy and try not to panic xxx

Amy - well done on drinking the beetroot, I know I couldn't   not had anymore calls or scan pics from sil so I'm doing ok. xxx

LittleLamb - I'm so sorry to hear this   Hope you don't have too long a wait for icsi and wish you all the luck in the world for that cycle xxx

Cortneywills - how you feeling about transfer tomorrow, good luck for it xxx

Nuttynat - congratulations on BFP   xxx

Hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM - upped my dose of progynova this morning to 8mg a day.  Somethings definitely going on down there as been having major cramps, although I'm panicking a bit that my AF will show.  Have my scan on Monday coming to check lining thickness.  I'm feeling pretty crappy, tried to explain to DH that my head feels as though someone has opened it up and stirred my brains about and put the top back on.  Had a severe migraine type headache yesterday and I thought I was going to throw up, I had to cut my last lesson short, couldn't concentrate.  This morning felt rubbish, severe cramps, sore head, Tired, just pretty crappy basically. The only thing I've not been is in a bad mood, which is strange as I would probably normally be biting my poor DHs head off at certain things but there's nothing, still time though    hoping this will be worth it all.


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Mols - that sounds awful poor you! These drugs do crazy things to you! I totally get what you mean about having your brain stirred around. That made me laugh because I feel the same. Like nothing quite works like it used to! 

I work from home as an accountant and I have to admit my work has really suffered due to how I'm feeling. I have very low energy levels at the moment so I'm struggling with my daily workload. I'm hoping it's gonna ease off after my body is more used to the drugs but who knows? 

Hope you feel better soon and great that you're not biting dh's head off. I'm gonna make a more conscious effort to be nicer to mine because he's been so wonderful and I need to be more grateful! X


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Beanie glad mock transfer went ok and that you have dates for scan and actual transfer.

Poppy i also could not believe it when i had the transfer but it's becoming more real now and about time too as it's been nearly a week since i had it. 

Mols i am sorry you are having such a tough time with the meds. My cramps have stopped but i feel so bloated that i even look pg.

Is anyone testing early?


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm sorry a few of you are feeling awful on the drugs. Try and rest as much as you can, easier said than done I know. 

I'm meant to have been working at home today but have been finding it hard to concentrate and tired and I'm not even on any drugs! I had a sneaky nap earlier and am going to have to catch up on some work later. 

Evan I'm not sure when I'm going to test. There is nothing to stop my af coming (something I liked about my medicated cycle) but I'd rather test and find out it's a bfn when I'm ready for that news rather than af suddenly arriving when I'm in the middle of a busy day. My af is due this weekend and I'm fairly regular. I'm thinking of testing on Sunday when I'm 7dp5dt if af hasn't arrived before. I have my aunt visiting on Saturday so I really hope af doesn't arrive then! Are you going to wait until OTD?


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Hello lovely ladies  

Evan I like the safety of the pupo bubble so have never tested early x  

Beanie I do accounts too for my dads little construction company, are you acca? sorry you are feeling so rubbish on the meds, hopefully the side effects will ease as your body gets use to the meds x  

Mols sorry to hear you are feeling rubbish too   I had a couple of days of feeling a bit rough but it seems to have settled down so hopefully your body will get use to the meds & you will start to feel better x  

Poppy it must seem really strange not taking any meds, wishing you lots of luck that your embie is snuggling in x  

MJS I've had 3 failed fresh cycles too & only have a day 3 frostie but I think we need to try & stay positive & give our frosties a chance, sending lots of luck that you have a lucky little embie waiting to be reunited with you x  

I hope everyone else is doing ok  

Thank you for letting me know what supplements you are taking, I am taking pregnacare, folic acid, selenium, vit d, aptimist & pollen, coq10 & veggie omega 3, are there any supplements we should stop taking before et?   I have my lining scan on thursday & if everything is ok et should be monday!


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Poppy i am not sure whether to test early to be honest. If i start bleeding like i normally do at 7dp5dt then probably i will to get it over with but if i don't start spotting then i probably won't. By the way the meds do not stop af. When i was on the meds and had my failed cycle af still showed up. So don't think u r at a disadvantage because u r having a natural cycle.

Amy i would check with clinic re. Supplements. Good luck for scan.


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Amy, yes I'm ACCA and used to work for a big bank but gave it all up when I started having fertility problems 4 years ago and started working for myself. My first clients were my dad and brother so we have that in common. I love it because it gives me so much more freedom with all my treatments. I wouldn't have been able to manage this with my bank job. No way! Are you ACCA too? 

Good luck with your scan hope lining is thickening nicely ready for your transfer Monday. Will be thinking of you x


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Evan my clinic don't advise much in the way of supplements & only said to take folic acid so they don't know about all the other things! x  

Beanie it's great that you have been able to work from home, I'm sure not being stressed at work makes a massive difference especially when going through treatment   I did all my acca exams a while ago but I still haven't submitted my work experience records yet although it's on my list of things to do!


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

Evan on my medicated cycle I which resulted in a bfn I didn't start bleeding until a few days after my OTD and I had stopped taking all the drugs. I guess everyone is different though. I tested early on that cycle and although it led me to feeling confused for a few days it prepared me for the outcome on OTD. With my chemical pregnancy I started bleeding around the time of my OTD which was positive so that was a really stressful and upsetting time. On my successful cycle I remember testing slightly early but cannot remember how many days.  How are you feeling now, have your cramps eased off at all? 

Amy I don't know too much about supplements, where did you learn about that combination, could you get any advice from there? If not I guess you need to research each one to see if they are advisable during pregnancy. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Amy i just take pregnacare conception. My clinic advices against taking herbal supplements as these may not interact well with the meds.

Poppy i am still feeling af cramps unfortunately. I will have to wait and see whether bleeding starts tomorrow as that's what usually happens.


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

Evan, how has your day progressed, I really hope af stays away.

I've been going crazy today and only 3dpt, woke up with a sense this hasn't worked and swung the full range of emotions since. Had a bit of cramping on Monday and Tuesday and since last night had the odd sharp pain. 

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Poppy i go from feeling 100% positive one minute and totally negative the next minute. I have af cramps from time to time so i don't know what to think. If i get through tomorrow without spotting then.maybe i might start to relax. I don't have the guts to test just yet as i would rather cling to hope.  When is your otd?


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

This waiting is awful isn't it, I've really struggled to take my mind off it today. My OTD isn't until next Thursday, ages away! When is yours?


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Mine is on tues 17th so it will be here pretty soon and i don't know if i am ready to face it.


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm already thinking about what I'd do if this cycle fails. Despite the fact I know this process can work for me that happening again feels like a dream at the moment. Do you have any frosties left?  I have one but have no faith in that one as two others from that cycle haven't resulted in a successful pregnancy.  Tomorrow my aim is to be more positive!


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

We have 3 more frosties but last time dh mentioned the fact that if cycle fails maybe it would be worth accepting that we were lucky enough to have 1 child and leave it at that. It seems as if he does not want to keep trying.


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Evan, Poppy, 

Thinking of you both. This 2WW does not sound fun at all!! It must be driving you both mad. I'm not looking forward to this stage at all. Best of luck to both of you. I really hope they stick for both of you. Xx


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thank you Beanie, the 2ww is so hard, I wish I was one of the people who could enjoy the pupo bubble. It's hard not to interpret and focus on every possible sign especially as most can be either positive or negative!


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks Beanie. The 2ww is no fun at all for me either. The progesterone pessaries make it worse as their side effects mimic af and pregnancy symptoms.

So far so good here no spotting thankfully.


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Hello lovely ladies  

Evan great that you have had no spotting so far, fx for good news on otd x  

Poppy sorry you are finding the 2ww difficult, I hope you manage to find some positivity to get you through to otd x  

Beanie I hope your symptoms from the meds are easing x  

Mols I hope your body is getting used to the meds & your side effects are settling down too x  

I hope everyone else is doing ok  

I had my scan today & my lining is good & the drugs don't seem to have caused any problems with my fibroids so et is scheduled for Monday, not sure if the beetroot juice helped but I feel like I need to keep going & finish the carton despite it tasting awful!   I also had intralipids today & am starting cyclogest, crinone & fragmin tomorrow, just need to hope my little embie survives the thaw


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

Great news Amy, I'm glad everything is going as it should. 

Evan a good sign for you too.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Amy that's great news. I hope everything goes well with your transfer. Best of luck xxx


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Morning everyone,

Amy - that's brilliant, so pleased for you! Good luck for et on Monday   xx

Poppy - sounds like 2ww is awful, hoping all this waiting will result in great news at the end, not too long now xx

Evan - great no spotting.  How are you doing with it all? Sounds like the 2ww is pretty rough going, not long for you either. xx I feel like I'll be a nightmare during 2ww

Beanie - how are you doing? Hope you're not getting to many side effects from progynova, 2 weeks today until transfer (not that I'm counting) xx

We've got our appointment on Monday, to check lining thickness, feel like time is dragging this week.  I'm feeling fine now must be getting used to the meds now.  I think it may have been a combination of the sun and sitting in a boiling hot car all day and getting used to the meds.  Now it's cooled down and I've got a half day at work today then I'm off until Tuesday. So in a pretty good mood this morning. 

Hope you all have a great day, and sorry if I've missed anyone. xxx


----------



## Podgeley (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello I am hoping you won't mind me joining you?

Am on phone but will go back when can and read through properly to catch up on where everyone is at the moment..

Does anyone know of a good scanning place in Kent or London that does bloods too at quite short notice?

I have had previous IVFs and 2 medicated FETs but this time I am having a natural FET and just looking a bit of advice if anyone has some to offer?  On what day did you have scans?  
I am a planner and finding difficult to just and see what my body does.  
My clinic (in Greece) has advised a scan on day 11 and again with blood tests on the day of or after ovulation but I don't always ovulate which complicates things a little.  Today is Cycle Day 2 so naturally day 11 is a Sunday!  I am really busy at work so am hoping I don't need to go to the clinic before the 28th May (CD 17) as this would be extremely difficult to pull off!

So I guess  am just wondering at what point ladies had the actual transfer.  I know everyone is different but just wondered a rough time frame .... ?

Anyway sorry for butting in and wishing everyone lots of lovely luck!
Podge
x


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

Mols I'm glad you are feeling better now and hope everything goes well with your scan on Monday. 

Podgeley I'm in the 2ww from a natural FET. My clinic scanned me three times before transfer day. My cycle can be quite short so my first scan was cd8, then cd12 prior to LH surge to check one follicle was growing and my lining was thickening. I was then scanned 2 days after my LH surge to check the follicle had collapsed and therefore I had ovulated, this was cd 16. I had a 5d transfer 7 days after my LH surge which worked out to be a Sunday. My clinic were a little flexible with scanning dates esp the one after my surge but only by a day or two. How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## Podgeley (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi Poppy

Usually my cycle is 28 days but I checked last month and I didn't ovulate.  When I spoke to my clinic they said to start doing ovulation pee sticks from Day 8 of my cycle and have the scan on day 11 unless I ovulated before then.  Feeling just a bit unsettled about waiting on my body to do what it is supposed as then have to get short notice flights, hotel and sort out time off work etc.  I am off for half term week starting 28th May so that is why I am hoping that they don't want to do transfer until after that date.  Things never run smoothly do they?!

How are you holding up on your 2ww?  When is OTD?  What day of your cycle did you have transfer?
Sending you lots of positivity and luck!


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Poppy thanks, I was relieved the progynova hadn't caused any problems with my fibroids   I hope with it nearly being the weekend it helps the next couple of days of the 2ww pass quickly for you x  

Podgeley sorry I can't help with your questions, I'm doing medicated fet & have my scans in Cambridge, I hope you managed to get somewhere for your scan sorted & that your trip to the clinic fits in ok with work x  

Evan thanks, I hope there hasn't been any spotting & you are managing to resist testing early, not too long for you now x  

Mols thanks, it looks like the beetroot juice might have worked!   great that the symptoms seem to have eased now   lovely that you have a long weekend off work, I hope your scan on Monday goes well x  

Beanie when is your scan? I hope your symptoms have eased & you are feeling ok now x  

Johopefor not sure if you are still reading but I hope things are going ok for you & you manage to pick up a surge this month x  

I hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

Podgeley how old are your embryos? My clinic said that their policy is to transfer 7 days after surge for my 5 day ones so that gave me a weeks notice which was actually more notice than I got when I had my medicated cycle. I was on cd 21 when I had my transfer. It must be a bit of a logistical nightmare with your clinic being in Greece though. 

My OTD is next Thursday, 19th  but my af is due over the next couple of days. Originally I said I'd test over the weekend but I'm not sure if I'm brave enough to now, I'm going to see what happens with af. 

Amy I hope  you have a nice relaxing weekend before your transfer.


----------



## Charleenivfjourney (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you all ok.

Poppy/ Evan- All the best for OTD

Amy/ Beanie/ MJ52-Hoping ET goes well for you 

Mols - Good luck for you Monday scan 

Jo - Wishing you all the best for this month 

Littlelamb - so sorry to hear you news, I was worried sick on my morning of et, I wish you all the best for your next cycle 

Nuttynat- Big congrats on you BFP

Courtneywils - hope ET went well, welcome to the 2ww

Hope I haven't missed anyone and ive caught up accurately with everyone

AFM - I had ET yesterday, I had  2 x  5 day blasts frozen and they thawed 1 which was grade 5bb, the embryologist said it was starting to hatch when it was frozen so fx,
My OTD is the 26th, I'm already analyzing everything this 2ww is a killer.

Baby dust to all :*

Charleen xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Mols glad you are coping better with the meds. Good luck for your appt on Monday and enjoy your time off.

Welcome podgeley. I am surprised that they let you do a natural cycle given the fact that you have to travel for treatment. I had treatment in the uk but do not live in the uk and i have always had medicated cycles so i can't really advice you regarding timing of scans in a natural cycle.

Amy i have the urge to test early but have managed to resist it so far. No spotting yet so bopefully it's a good sign.

Charleen congrats on being pupo. I suggest you do not analyze symptoms because you will drive yourself crazy.

Poppy i have the same issue about not being brave enough to test. I prefer to stay in the PUPO mode right now. I might wake up tomorrow and decide to test. But for now i'd rather cling to hope.


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

Charleen, congrats on being pupo, welcome to the craziness of the 2ww!

Evan, I'm glad you are doing ok. I've had some tests delivered today, but not ready to use them. I've got really mixed symptoms and keep feeling like af is on her way but nothing yet. I keep reminding myself that on my last positive cycle I didn't really have any symptoms prior to testing.


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

I've caved this morning at 6dp5dt and got a faint positive on a first response. When checking internally I've also got some brown blood though which I get when my period is starting so I am feeling very nervous.


----------



## Podgeley (Aug 29, 2014)

Poppy ooh a faint positive on 6dpt sounds promising to me!  I think brown blood is old blood - maybe from implantation, I am sure someone much more knowledge will know!

We have 2 5 day AA blasts, am just hoping they defrost ok....

Charleen congrats on being PUPO, hope your 2ww goes smoothly and quickly for you!

Evan I have had 2 medicated FETs in the past but my body didn't react well to all the drugs so the clinic think a completely natural cycle with only supporting progesterone after Transfer is worth a shot.

Hope everyone else is okay this morning!


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Poppy that's great news. The brown discharge could be implantation bleeding. I would have been more worried if u said that you had red blood.

Podgely i symphatize with you because trying to book flights and accommodation whilst on a medicated cycle was stressful enough but i can only imagine how much more stressful it would be whilst on a natural cycle.


----------



## AMAM (May 8, 2013)

Hi ladies,

Hope you do not mind me joining, I am on my 2ww and 4dp5dt of FET of 2 blast bb and bc.

I did something a little stupid I poas using first response and got a very faint line and I mean very faint and the line looks more over to the left than normal! I take it that this could would not be positive cause of meds? I am on estrogen patches and prognova tablets and pesseries! Any advice would be helpful, I feel really stupid that I tested so early  

How accurate are first response? Don't want to get my hopes up??

Xxx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Amam as far as i am aware the meds used during fet do not cause a positive result. So you can actually be pregnant. 

I am 9dp5dt and i am thinking of testing tomoorow as i honestly cannot wait any longer. Afterall my otd is on tues.


----------



## AMAM (May 8, 2013)

Thanks Evan
I feel so stupid for doing it as its so early and keep thinking it has to be a duff test or something! So now I will have to carry on testing?!

Good luck if you decide to test early xx


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

Welcome Amam, first response tests are meant to be the best for picking up low levels of hcg. All you can do is wait and re test which is the same boat I am in now. 

Evan you have done so well to resist testing, you should get an accurate result at 10dp5dt but it is scary doing the test isn't it. 

Podgeley I hope your dates work out for this cycle. The good thing with a natural fet is that you can postpone it if things don't work out and you haven't put your body through any drugs unnecessarily.


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Hello lovely ladies  

Poppy congratulations on your early positive, like the others said I think brown is old blood & nothing to worry about x  

Charleen congratulations on being on being pupo x  

Evan wishing you lots of luck if you do decide to test tomorrow x  

Podgeley sorry to hear you had trouble with the drugs on your previous cycles, hopefully being drug free will make the difference for you x  

Hello & welcome amam   congratulations on being pupo, it does seem very early to get a positive but it sounds like good news, I would hold off testing again for a bit now if you can x  

I hope everyone else is ok & having a nice weekend  

My clinic phoned to say et is scheduled for 1:15 on Monday, just feeling nervous that our single embie might not survive the thaw but hoping for the best


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Unfortunately it's bfn for me


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Evan I'm so sorry, I know there isn't anything anyone can say at the moment to make you feel better but I'm sending you a big hug x


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

Devastated for you Evan, sending you big hugs xxx


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Evan - I'm so sorry, I'm actually devastated for you


----------



## Charleenivfjourney (Mar 3, 2016)

Evan - what test did you use? 
Maybe it's still early,
FX hoping things might still be ok 
Big hugs


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Charleen i used clear blue digital


----------



## Littlelamb19 (Jun 19, 2013)

So sorry Evan you must be devastated. Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Charleenivfjourney (Mar 3, 2016)

Maybe  try a frer, what day  did you get you BFP last time xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

I got a bfp at 9dp5dt last time. I also had bleeding at 7dp5dt. This time no bleeding, no symptoms and no sore boobs. I have af cramps at times but that's it


----------



## Charleenivfjourney (Mar 3, 2016)

Aww Evan I'm so sorry if it turns out to be a negative I know all to well what's is like to get one, big hugs for you   Xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Evan - So sorry to read this. I had everything crossed for you. Sending you   xxx

Amy - Best of luck for your transfer for tomorrow.  

Sorry if i miss anyone, i've not been on for a couple of days and have missed a lot!

Podgeley - I'm similar to you. I had 2 medicated FETs but my body didn't respond to the medication - both cycles were abandoned. I then tried a natural FET in April, but didn't get the surge until CD20. I then bled on CD22!! My clinic think it may be down to the drugs I had previously throwing my body out of sync as I do normally have a 28-29 day cycle.

Anyways we're trying a natural FET again, I had a scan on Friday and all ok. I started testing for the surge today so fingers crossed it comes much earlier this time!


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

Amy I hope your transfer goes well today, will be thinking of you.

I hope you scan shows your lining is thickening up nicely Mols.

Jo it's good news you are having another cycle this month, I hope your  cycle has settled and you get your surge nice and early. 

Charleen how are you surviving the 2ww? 

Podgeley did you find a clinic to do your scans?

Beanie, how are you doing?

Evan I really hope you are doing ok. Have you tested again today or are you  waiting  until tomorrow?

Afm I've just woken from a 10 1/2 hour sleep!  I tested again yesterday and got another faint positive, slightly darker than the day before but I'm still nervous as the line is faint and didn't appear til just after the 3 minutes. I haven't got any more tests to use today so will test again tomorrow.


----------



## Podgeley (Aug 29, 2014)

Evan so sorry to read your news.. 

Jo - good luck for your cycle this month - hope your surge is earlier and you get to transfer.  I am trying not to stress too much about whether my body will co-operate or not.  I start peeing on sticks this Thursday which will be CD8!

Good news the line is getting darker Poppy - when I got my one and only bfp I was sleeping at least 9 - 10 hours solidly a night, so fingers crossed another good sign!   

Thinking of you on your 2ww Charleen!

Hope everyone else is doing okay?!
Podge
x


----------



## Charleenivfjourney (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Girls,

I was ok till now, now I'm starting to break lol 
Been feeling tierd and sicky which is prob pesserys, but overall good. 
Till yesturday and just started to feel absolutely rubbish, 
Hayfever at its worst  feel exhausted achy and bloated and didn't sleep well last night
Can't remember how I felt last time, worrying I'm over doing it but didn't wanna lay around feeling sorry for myself like last time, 
Starting to obsess about testing even though I said I wouldn't, going to Ireland tomorrow to see oh family do hoping that will distract me X


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks Poppy - you must have needed it! When is your OTD? Good news that the line is getting darker.

Thanks Podgeley - I'm trying not to stress either. Wow CD8, I didn't start until CD12. Fingers crossed for you.

Charleen - Sorry to hear you're feeling like this. The distraction may do you good. Whens your OTD?

 to all


----------



## Charleenivfjourney (Mar 3, 2016)

26th feels a lifetime away lol X


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

So back from clinic, this blooming journey is like a mental/physical roller coaster.  Had my scan and nurse says "wow that's amazing your lining is 19mm   that's brilliant, I've never seen such a good lining" so there's me getting dressed again, so blooming happy I could cry.

Get back into other room, nurse isn't there.  Eventually she comes back in and tells me she's been to discuss my lining with the consultant on duty, my consultant isn't in today.  With my previous health problems, they need to do some investigations so check quality of lining and they'll phone me later, worse case scenario is that I come off all meds and have a bleed then start again on a lower dose.   

So there's me one second, extactically happy that I've got a thick lining, then next bawling my eyes out that it may get cancelled.  So off I go waiting for the call from the Drs.  The nurse phoned me back a couple of hours later and the on duty consultant wants to wait and discuss the situation with my consultant tomorrow.  So I've no idea where I stand at the moment. I'm an emotional wreck!  

Hoping for good news tomorrow, but it's me so no doubt, just to be on the safe side the won't let me continue this cycle, I know it!


----------



## gmont (Apr 13, 2015)

Evan my OTD is Tuesday too. I tested yesterday morning and also got a BFN. I spotted 1-3dp5dt and then nothing since. I'm almost too scared to test tomorrow because I've pinned all my hopes on being pg. I'm hoping and wishing and praying that 9dp5dt is still too early for us and that our little embies were just getting comfy and taking a little longer to implant. Wishing you and everyone else all the best. I only have 1 more shot at FET before having to start again fresh. Will debate if it's worth trying a natural cycle rather than medicated as I have Crohns but for now will try and focus all my positive (but draining) energy on any little chance of being pg.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Poppy glad you got a bfp.  Maybe you should try and get a blood test for hcg done for peace of mind but I am sure you have nothing to worry about.

Mols I hope your transfer goes through.

Charleen hang on in there.

Gmont I am so sorry you got a bfn.

AFM just got results of beta hcg blood test and bfn is confirmed.  My beta hcg level currently stands at 0.1.  I don't know where to go from here.  We still have three embryos frozen but convincing Dh to go for another cycle is going to prove extremely challenging.


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Hello lovely ladies  

Evan I am so sorry the blood test didn't bring good news, I hope dh comes round to the idea of rescuing your other frosties, take care & be kind to yourself x  

Johopefor great that your scan went well on Friday, I hope you manage to pick up a surge & can have transfer this cycle x  

Poppy great news that the positive is getting stronger x  

Charleen sorry you are feeling rubbish x  

Mols how frustrating about the lining scan & having to wait for news!   I hope they decide everything is ok & you can go ahead with transfer soon x  

I hope everyone else is doing ok  

Olaf (my embie) survived the thaw so I am pupo!


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

Evan I'm so sorry to hear of your blood test result. Take time and hopefully your husband will feel ready to try another cycle xxx 

Gmont I hope you get a different result when you test tomorrow, watching the  2ww page quite a few ladies are getting late positives.

Mols what an emotional day for you. I hope you have some good news tomorrow and can continue this cycle.

Amy congratulations on being pupo, how long is your crazy 2ww?

Charleen I know how you feel, the 26th seems ages away but in a few more days it won't feel that long. Enjoy your trip away, I definitely find keeping busy helps.  Are you taking anything for your hayfever? My eyes are really sore at the moment, I can't use drops as I wear contact lenses and am wondering if there is anything safe I can take. I remember when I was feeding my girls there wasn't.


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Morning everyone,

I must apologise about my little rant on here yesterday, emotions are all over the place. Still waiting for a call for clinic with news to whether or not the cycle is being abandoned or not.

Evan - how are you doing? Hoping that you'll be able to talk your DH round to trying again. xx

Amy - congratulations on being PUPO, I'm so pleased your wee emby survived! Love the name   xx

Poppy - congratulations on your BFP   how are you feeling? xx

Gmont - so sorry to hear about your bfn, have you tried testing again just to make sure it wasn't too early?   xx

Charleen - how are you doing? Tell me about it, my transfer isn't until the 27th (hopefully if we don't have to abandon) no idea how I'll be during 2ww. xx

Beanie - hope your doing ok and managing the side effects of these meds xx

Jo - any signs of a surge? xx

Sorry if I've missed anyone, hope you're all doing ok and not stressing to much xxx


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

Mols I think we are allowed to rant on here, this is such an emotional rollercoaster and one of the few places we can let things off our chests. 

I'm not feeling positive today after having a really positive day yesterday. I did end up testing yesterday with a different brand test and it was darker but today it was the same as yesterday and took longer than the 3 minutes to appear. These are all sensitive tests so I'm really worried my bean isn't sticking.


----------



## gmont (Apr 13, 2015)

OTD was a BFN which didn't come as a shock. Clinic have managed to get me in for follow up on Monday afternoon due to a cancellation so will hopefully be able to ask some questions and try and determine what might have gone wrong.
xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Still bit of a wait Charleen - it'll soon come round x

Thanks Amy and Mols - No sign of a surge yet   starting to get frustrating now. CD14 today so still time yet but ideally tomorrow or Wednesday!

Mols - Sorry to hear you're in limbo land at the moment. I hope you get to hear very soon and your transfer can go ahead. xx

Evan - Hope you'll be able to talk your hubby round too and you can try again xx

Sorry to hear about your BFN gmont xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Mols i hope you manage to carry on with cycle. Getting a bfn is frustrating but cancelling a cycle is much worse.

Jo I hope you get a surge soon.

Poppy i never rely on hpts. I prefer to go for beta blood tests to confirm that pregnancy is viable. So don't worry too much about result taking a bit longer to appear. 

Dh has agreed to go for one last cycle so that is a relief.  Good luck to everyone who is still cycling xxx


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

That's good news Evan, this is all a rollercoaster and we have to take each stage at a
time.

Mols did your clinic phone back yesterday?

Sorry to hear of your news gmont

AFM my pregnancy test results are still the same so I have emailed the clinic today and asked if they can do a blood test as they don't routinely do these. Does anyone know how else I may get one if they won't?


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Morning, how is everyone today?

Well the clinic phoned back and my consultant is happy for me to continue with this cycle. Thank goodness!   she said that the concern was over the quality of the lining, but because I'm on quite a lot of medication anyway and it's an unusual mix they didn't have much else to go on, so transfer is booked for 27th


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Hello lovely ladies  

Mols that is fab news! so pleased that you can go ahead with transfer x  

Poppy great that you are still getting positives, if your clinic won't do a blood test could you ask your gp to do one? I know some ladies book private blood tests to confirm the result of their cycle, wishing you all the best x  

Evan I am pleased that dh has agreed to do one more transfer, wishing you all the best x  

Gmont I'm so sorry to hear about your bfn x  

Jo I hope you pick up a surge in the next day or two so you can go ahead with a transfer this cycle x  

Charleen I hope you are feeling ok & the trip to Ireland is a good distraction from the 2ww x  

Beanie how are you doing? have you had any scans or anything? I hope you are doing ok x  

Hello to anyone I've missed  

I am still going with the beetroot juice & pomegranate juice & have also added brazil nuts & avocados now which I really don't like because they are so slimy!


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Great news Mols! So pleased that you can still go ahead with this cycle.  

Evan - Glad your DH has agreed to another cycle. I really hope its a successful one for you.  

Poppy - I know a lot of clinics don't do blood tests, but like Amy said, maybe your GP will? x

Amy - Don't think i could handle the beetroot and pomegranate. I've been having the brazil nuts and avocado in a smoothie so i can't taste them!  

CD15 and still no sign of a surge. Starting to lose hope


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

Wow I have missed so much having been in my own little dark bubble this last week. Where do I start... 

Evan - I am so very sorry to hear of your BFN, there are no words of course but hoping you are ok and have plans for another cycle. Stay strong x

Mols - Wow what a journey, that wait to hear back from the clinic must have been so tough! Really glad you are able to continue though and your transfer day is the same as mine. One week 2 days to go!! 

Poppy - Hope you managed to get a blood test to let you know once and for all.... hoping you get your BFP confirmed. 

Charleen - Belated congrats on being PUPO - how are you finding the 2ww? Not long till test day now. 

Amy - So happy to hear your embie survived the thaw, fabulous news when is your OTD? How are you finding the 2ww? 

AFM - I hate to hapr on about it yet again but have been really struggling with the oestrogen, feeling really low and sickly all the time. Have barely left my house in 8 days (good job I work from home!) and I have just been a general misery to be around. Today I had my scan and the nurse said my lining looks great and measures 7.8 at the moment, so transfer date is confirmed as the 27th. I have 7 5Aa/5Ab embies but apparently one is at hatching stage so they will defrost that one first as it has the best chance apparently. We are just having one put back as per their advice. If the first embie they defrost doesn't survive the thaw they will defrost another one on the same day and use that one instead but they told me the survival rate is now 93-95% so i'm hopeful. Cannot wait for this whole ordeal to be over it has been hell on earth for me with my stupid oversensitivity to every single bloody drug.... lets just hope it is all worth it in the end. 

Luck and strength and baby dust to you all x


----------



## Charleenivfjourney (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Ladies,

Not had time to catch up with everyone as I'm on my phone but...I caved and tested today 6dp5dt and I would say faint positive but it's definitely there, feeling excited but still fairly apprehensive as test day not till the 26 th.
Hope your all ok and will catch up when I can just had to share my news and your thoughts xx


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Wow Charleen how exciting!!! Lets hope that line keeps getting stronger!


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Charleen congratulations on your early positive x  

Beanie sorry to hear you have been struggling so much with the meds   Great that your scan went well & you have a confirmed date for transfer   it sounds like you have a top quality embie waiting for you so hopefully all the suffering will be worth it x  

Jo great that you are managing to have the avocados in the smoothies without tasting them!   fx you get a surge very soon x  

Poppy I hope you heard back from the clinic & manage to get a blood test sorted out x  

I hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Morning,

Charleen - congratulations   so pleased for you! xx

Evan - I'm so happy for you that your DH has agreed to go one more cycle   I hope you doing ok xx

Amy - how are you getting on? xx

Beanie - sorry to hear you are having such a rough time with the medication, my last day of buserelin is tomorrow, start the pressaries on Saturday. Hoping to side effects from them but looking forward to not having to sniff every few hours! Ooooooh exciting week for us next week xx

Poppy - how are you getting on? Have you tried asking your GP for a blood test if your clinic won't do it? xx

Jo - sorry to hear there's still no sign of a surge, fingers crossed you get one in time for this cycle xx

AFM - I'm doing ok, not sleeping very well and my car is causing me problems which I use for work, so stressing about that as I'm self employed, no car = no work = no pay so a little bit stressed.  I'm also very excited/scared about transfer next week. So I'm a bit all over the place. 

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

Morning everyone, it sounds like lots of people are having good news at the moment. 

Sorry to hear you are still feeling rubbish Beanie, not too much longer now, it sounds like you have some really promising embryos waiting. 

Mols I'm so glad your cycle is going ahead. 

Charleen that's a brilliant test result, fingers crossed its nice and sticky. 

Jo I hope you surge soon. 

Its  OTD for me and I did get a positive on the clinic's test. It was faint but definitely there. I had a message from the clinic yesterday to say they can do blood tests but they don't promote them and they are £45 each. My clinic is a 2 hour round trip away and I've decided not to get a test with them. I'm waiting for my GP to phone me back to see if they can do it. In the meantime I am trying to be rational and calm down! I've had no other indications that this embryo isn't sticking other than the tests not getting really dark but they aren't getting lighter and I am getting some minor pregnancy symptoms too. I've had some odd tummy pains but know this is normal. I've got no more pee sticks left and I'm sick of using them now. If the GP won't do the test I am going to try and remain positive and see what happens over the next few days. 

I hope the 2ww doesn't make anyone else as crazy as me!


----------



## feathers101 (Apr 27, 2015)

Sounds like there is a lot of good news on here at the moment so I am hoping I can join you ladies?
I am 2dp5pt following ET of two of our frosties on Tuesday. Already the 2ww is doing my head in and turning me into a mental woman! I have no symptoms at all, even from the drugs, and so am sure it has not worked. I had no symptoms following ET last time, and that did not work, so I am already really worried that this is the same  
Such a tough journey......

Poppy - hopefully your drs will be able to do a blood test to put your mind at ease. however, faint the line I understand its still positive, so that's looking hopeful. 

Charleen - exciting news. 

Beanie - so sorry you are struggling with the drugs. Hang in there, it is all about the end goal


----------



## Podgeley (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow Congrats to Poppy and Charleen ... have my fingers crossed the lines keep getting darker!  
Poppy hope you get your blood test through the GP - hope they are more helpful than my surgery!

Hope you feel better soon Beanie - I know how rubbish the drugs can make you feel.  

Great news that you are going ahead this month Mols, it is such a difficult journey at the best of times but to get yourself built up for it and then have the rug pulled from under you must be so difficult!

Amy - I with you on slimy avocados, even though I know they are good for me!  

Evan - good news that DH will try again, so pleased for you.

Jo - are you still waiting for surge?  I started using the sticks yesterday (officially should have been today, which is CD8 ) but I have got myself utterly paranoid over the whole thing!

Afm I have a scan booked for Saturday to see how things are doing and also on Tuesday evening.  My clinic said to go after surge or day 12 but I can't get scan till Tuesday (CD 13) so they said to do that unless I have   on the stick!  

I am currently driving myself demented watching all the available flights to Greece for half term week get higher in price and then full!    
I hate not being organised but guess going on a natural cycle is better for me after last time being so poorly on the drugs...

Anyway sticky babydust to all!


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Charleen - Great news! Congrats!  

Beanie - Great news to have a transfer date. The meds were nightmare for me too. I hated them and they made feel awful - fingers crossed it'll all be worth it in the end  

Mols - Nightmare about your car! Definitely not what you need, I hope it doesn't cause you anymore problems. I't's natural to feel apprehensive about the transfer. Sending you  

Amy - Thanks. I don't actually mind avocados but i'd rather have them in a smoothie with berries and such like  

Poppy - Thanks. Fingers crossed that line keeps getting darker! Hope your GP can do your test, and help to put your mind at ease x

Hi Feathers - I hope this cycle is a successful one for you. x

Podgeley - Still waiting for the surge   getting frustrating now and it's starting to stress me out a little. I'm testing twice a day as i'm paranoid I might miss it!  I seem to be getting twinges in my left ovary and increasing EWCM (sorry TMI) so all the signs are there - just not the smiley face! CD17 tomorrow and hoping it comes very soon...  
Fingers crossed you get that smiley face very soon!


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi ladies, how is everyone?

Well I got my surge this morning, finally!! Booked in for a scan on Monday to check we're good to go and ET scheduled for Wednesday.

However, it has thrown up a new concern for me which I haven't wanted to think too much about in case we didn't get the surge or it came too late again. But now we're getting close to a potential transfer and i've started worrying and maybe you lovely ladies can offer some advice

Basically I joined a theatre group earlier this year - none of which know about the treatment - during which time we were going through our 2nd medicated FET attempt. At the time, I thought that if it was a success, i'd be around 2 months pregnant when it came to the actual show and I'd be able to do the show without any problems or concerns. 

Anyway with another cancelled cycle and all the timings with this cycle, it has fell during our show week! All being well on Monday at the scan, ET will take place on Wednesday which is a full dress rehearsal (in the evening) and then we then begin three nights of performances. Thursday, Friday and Saturday!!

I only have bit parts in the show which involve some dance routines and this is my concern. They aren't heavy dance routines and are not fast paced (i've dropped out of these) but one routine requires me to move a desk (which is on wheels) around the stage - it's like pushing an empty shopping trolley it's not heavy and I should have also been doing a cartwheel, which I have pulled out of.

I just feel in such a confuddle, because I can't pull out of the show now (treatment has been so unpredictable for us not being able to rely on certain timings) as I can't let them all down but if I do the show, am I risking everything?!!!

There's such conflicting advice on the internet some say complete bedrest for a week, others say for the 1st 24 hours and then some normality without heavy lifting and others say to continue as normal to some extent - lots of women became pregnant without realising and continuing with day to day life!!!

On our fresh ICSI cycle, I did nothing apart from the occasional very light walk and this cycle failed. I've read such conflicting advice, I just don't know what to do.

Sorry for the long post - i'm just so confused. xx


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

Jo, congrats on your surge. There is a lot of conflicting advice on this one. My clinic said to carry on as normal other than no heavy exercise and no hot baths. I think the most important thing is that you are comfortable in what you are doing and that you won't blame yourself if his cycle isn't successful. If you are only lightly involved in the show I imagine you will be fine.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks Poppy - That's my feeling. My mum has said the same but is erring on the side of caution and would prefer it, I think, if i didn't do anything. It is only a light involvement and I feel like I would be ok, but I do have an niggle.

There is so much conflicting advice, a lot of american clinics recommend full bedrest for at least 5 days! 

Thanks again for your advice xx


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Jo - yey for the surge & it's all going ahead    my clinic has said similar to what Poppy's said.  I don't know anything other than what I've researched but sounds the same as what you've already looked at xx

Feathers - hi and welcome - hope you're coping ok with 2ww, I'm yet to even get transfer so still a wait for me

Podgeley- good luck for scan tomorrow xx

Hi to everyone else, I'm tired and a bit weepy today so just off to bed. xxx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Mols sorry you are struggling a bit, I hope tomorrow is a better day x  

Jo great news on the surge   regarding the theatre group production I think you have to do what feels right for you, I have carried on as normal working & walking the dogs but haven't been to the gym or done any heavy lifting, I think it's about trying to choose the path of least regret x  

Poppy did you manage to sort out a blood test? I hope you are doing ok x  

Podgeley I hope your scan goes well tomorrow x  

Hello & welcome feathers   congratulations on being pupo, lots of ladies have no symptoms & get good news so it's just a waiting game x  

Beanie I hope you start to feel better with the meds soon x  

I hope everyone else is ok  

No symptoms here but I will be staying in my safe little pupo bubble for as long as possible


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

I did manage to get a blood test Amy through the GP, I had to wait a day and a half for the result and it's been so stressful. The result came back at 40 so not very high. I've had some cramping today so preparing myself for the worst. I'm not having another test so it's just a case of waiting it out. Jo this hasn't worked out the best timing for us now either, it's the build up to ours girls' birthdays and we are also going camping for a week on the 30th so we are really busy. 

Jo another thing on activity after transfer when I went for this transfer the staff who were there were asking me what I had planned for the rest of the day as if it was a normal day, the nurse said I didn't have to just lie down.

Podgeley I hope your scan goes well tomorrow and that everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks ladies. Appreciate all your advice. 

Mols - Sorry to hear you're feeling a little down. Hope you feel better today xx

Amy - I was like that 1st time round. I was happy staying in my PUPO bubble and was dreading testing. I held out until OTD! 

I am going to ask my clinic on Monday and see what they say. I may also speak to the director tomorrow or after my scan and see what he says. I've read info that says to do 30 minutes light walking a day - well the whole dance routines amount to about 10 minutes if that and are light - so i'm hoping I will be ok. The only thing is like you said, Amy, choosing the path of least regret and at the moment, i'm not sure!!

Hopefully my clinic will give some reassurance.

Poppy - Sorry your wait has been stressful. I really hope it all turns out to be positive for you. Sometimes I don't think any time is good to go through fertility treatment.

Podgeley - How do your scan go?


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Poppy I don't know much about the blood tests having never got to that point but I think the most important bit is the doubling of levels, sending a hug & hoping for good news x  

Jo I'm still like it & this is my 4th round!   it sounds like the show routine won't be too energetic & it might be fun to have something other than treatment going on   I hope the scan goes well on Monday x  

I hope everyone else is doing ok & having a nice weekend


----------



## Podgeley (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is doing okay?
Poppy am sending you positive thoughts and hugs, maybe is just a late implanter.  From what I have read it is not necessarily the level but that it doubles? 

Jo - am sure it will be okay as long as you don't go crazy with dancing!

AFM I had my scan yesterday afternoon and it looks as though I have a dominant follicle on the left ovary so perhaps I get ovulation this month ... I have another scan on Tuesday evening to track the follicle.  But my lining is already 11,  which sounds much too thick at this stage.  Thick lining is an issue I have and my clinic are toying with putting me on clomid to get it a bit thinner as too thick and the embie can't embed.  I am going to email my clinic the results and also those from Tuesday (when I get them) and see what they think...

I was in a bit of a dilemma anyway as I have just have a new job offer, which because of my long notice period and holidays I won't be able to start until beginning of September.  If I have transfer this month and it works I would be at least 16 weeks by the time I started - that would be a very awkward first day conversation!  

So I think that we are going to ask the clinic if we can treat the scans and blood tests this month as a mock cycle and postpone until October time (already have leave booked for half term).  Such a difficult decision as I have just a hysto in anticipation of treatment and don't really want another if we wait till the autumn and big part of me is getting so panicky about the march of time but I really don't feel like I have much choice. 

So good luck ladies I will be lurking but I think I am out for a few months ......


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

Evening everyone I hope you are all doing ok. A big week for a few people with transfers and tests days. Podgeley is sounds like you have made a difficult decision. The timing of treatment has to be right though. I wish you all the best in the autumn.

My bean wasn't sticky enough and this cycle is over for me. I've had an awful weekend at my dad's carrying on as normal as we haven't told anyone about our treatment plus my husband hasn't been with me as he's been at a cycling event. We started this year so positively with three embryos frozen and our clinic saying that we had a really good chance of succes and now we have had two unsuccessful cycles. I'm devastated.


----------



## Podgeley (Aug 29, 2014)

Poppy so sorry to read your news.. .  
Take care of yourself hun, in Nov '14 I did ivf fresh transfer, then FETs in Dec '14 and Jan '15, so 3 bfn in 3 months - I know how disheartening it can be and just feels so unfair.
Thinking of you xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

Poppy... So sorry to hear your news.


Just thought I'd update you all, had my viability scan today and all is good. 


Wishing the rest of you still cycling all the best of luck and if it's a bfn this time don't ever give up.... All the odds were stacked against us and I was so close to giving up


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Podgeley - Seems like a difficult decision to make but it has to be right for you. Best of luck to you for October xx

Poppy - So sorry to hear this. Sending you lots of  

AFM - I had my scan this morning and unfortunately, it's another abandoned cycle for us - again!   Gutted. 
Lining is too thin and has decreased since my CD10 scan. Consultant wants me to go back onto a medicated cycle and wants to try viagra and physiotherapy. Not looking forward to that - I hated down regging, well my body did. But needs must. 

Best of luck to all cycling this month. I'll keep lurking like Podgeley xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

Jo - I had viagra this cycle, didn't have any side effects from it, can't say for definite if it was that or the Accupuncture but for the first time in years my lining was normal xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thats good to know Nat - up for trying anything now! I did actually do acupuncture on my 3rd attempt and we got to 6mm but I bled really early on, so it may be worth trying that again which I mentioned but he did specifically say physiotherapy and said they now have 'equipment' at the clinic... Not sure what that will entail! xxx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Poppy I'm so sorry to hear your news & that you had such a difficult weekend trying to carry on as normal   take time to recover physically & emotionally & look after yourselves x  

Podgeley I hope your scan goes well tomorrow & you get chance to discuss things with the clinic, congratulations on the new job   I know the idea of starting a new job whilst 16 weeks pregnant might seem difficult but if you feel more comfortable going ahead with treatment sooner because of the hysto I would say go for it x  

Nuttynat great news that your viability scan went well & all is looking good x  

Jo I'm so sorry your cycle has been abandoned again   it must be so frustrating for you   I hope the viagra & physiotherapy help & the 'equipment' isn't anything too drastic!   some people respond differently to dr each cycle so maybe you won't suffer so much if you do have to try it again x  

Beanie I hope you are feeling ok is your transfer this week? if so good luck x  

Mols I hope you are feeling ok, are you still scheduled for transfer this week? if so I hope it goes well x   

Not much happening here, just staying in my pupo bubble for a little while longer


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks Amy - fingers crossed its just what I need. Be interesting to see what equipment he's referring too!!

When is your OTD? xx


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi everyone, pretty quite on here,

Poppy - I devastated to hear your news   

Amy - when's your OTD? Hope you're doing well, and fingers crossed for a BFP  

Jo - sorry you've had to abandon this cycle,   hope you're doing ok xx

Podgeley - hope your scans gone well, I've been doing some research on thick linings as mine was 19mm a week ago and my transfer isn't until Friday, seems to be conflicting advice but mainly says that optimum is between 13 and 15mm.  I'm quite nervous about wee emby being able to implant but I think I've got into my head, what will be, will be. Xxx

Nuttynat - what stage are you at, have you had your transfer? Xxx

Beanie - I hope your ok and your transfers still going ahead for Friday xxx

AFM - our Embys were taken out of the freezer yesterday, we get the call tomorrow about quality and development (so nervous) but we have 11 so at least one of them must be ok! I'm a bit worried about my super thick lining, although my consultant seems to think this is fine, she said better than it being to thin.  I'm getting sore boobs and cramps at the moment, but from looking up side effects I think it's the pressaries that are doing that.  I'm paranoid my AF will show as that what it's starting to feel like.  Does anyone else feel like a cycle takes FOREVER, I'm so impatient but they have been frozen for 3 years so getting this close is a very strange feeling.  I'm praying this works so much, I know I'll be absolutely devastated if it doesn't but like I said trying to get it into my head that if its meant to happen just now it will. 

Hope you're all ok and sending you all love and baby dust! xxx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Mols I hope the call goes well tomorrow, I know how nervous I was waiting for a call as I only had one frostie but 11 is a great number so I'm sure you will have some fab quality embies for transfer x   

Jo it will be interesting to see what the equipment is!   otd is at the weekend but I'm seriously considering not testing & just staying in the pupo bubble! x  

Beanie I hope you are doing ok x  

I hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thank you for your kind words everyone. We are still upset and taking time to decide what to do next. We have one frozen embryo left but the two we have used from that cycle so far have failed so I don't have much hope for it. In the meantime I know we are so blessed to have our daughters and are focussing on the build up to their birthdays.

Mols I hope your embryos do well this week, 11 is a great number. 

Jo I wish you well for your next cycle, I'm interested in the medication too and how it helps. 

Amy I hope you get through the next few days ok.


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi all,

Poppy I am so sorry to hear your news. Taking time to heal and decide what to do next is definitely the best course of action. Thinking of you x

Mols - Good luck with the call today I hope they have defrosted perfectly! Do you still think you are having your transfer on Friday? My embryo is getting defrosted on the morning of my transfer day, not sure why my clinic do it differently to yours. 

I agree with you on feeling like this cycle is taking forever. I looked at my notes last night an realised I started injecting buserelin on the 12th April so that's just over 6 weeks since I started the cycle but the worrying abut it started long before that so I am in the place now where I can't seem to remember what life is like outside of cycles. I have become this treatment and it has become me. I only hope there is something left of me after it is all over 

Charleen - How are you getting on think it's your OTD tomorrow so good luck with that hope you haven't driven yourself crazy in the meantime and the tests have stayed positive!  

Amy - how are you finding the Pupo bubble? When is your OTD? I have never been Pupo so I am not sure what to think or how I will feel at that point. Hope you are doing ok x 

Jo - really sorry to hear that it is another abandoned cycle. That really sucks! Lets hope the medicated cycle works for you next time x

AFM - I am still really struggling with my meds although I have now stopped Buserelin, however I have started on cyclogest which has come with its own new list of symptoms. The first day I stared them I had to phone the clinic because I was having a racing heartbeat and it was really scary. Apparently that can be one of the side effects so I was told to just keep an eye on it in case it got worse. Thankfully it didn't and now I am just left with nausea, flu like symptoms, aches and pains and vomiting every now and then. Lovely!!!  

My transfer is all set for Friday as long as my embryo survives the thaw. To say I am nervous is an understatement of the year! Just trying to keep calm and positive despite feeling awful all of the time. 

Hope you all have a great day xx


----------



## KATHY (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi ladies

can I join in, I am have frozen transfer next Friday this is our 5th and last chance so I just hope everything finally goes our way for once, I have had 2 pregnancy little Angle Girl born at 22 week and I m/c 2 year ago at 6.5week I suffer form cyst which I have had removed last year.  My cycle was cancelled last month due to poor lining 5mm. They have changed med this month and my lining is now 12mm I am having my last scan on Friday to check lining I am just worried that it will start thinning out and cycle will get cancelled (think I am being paranoid)


----------



## Charleenivfjourney (Mar 3, 2016)

Hiiiiii everyone, 

Sorry I've been absent lol but it’s been a mad week with being away,
As soon as I was back I had a friends little boy’s party and I’ve been very tired and bloated so it’s really took it out of me, and I was offered a new job on Monday to start Tuesday! lol

Poppy/Evan - so sorry to hear you news, hope you’re ok and having some you time  and will consider another go if you can

Evan- All the best for OTD

Amy / Feathers - congrats on being PUPO, hope your enjoying you bubble 

Beanie - all the best for ET, my little snowflake was hatching on the day they froze it 

Mols - Good luck for ET

Jo - sorry you had to abandon, but I know the drugs are horrible but the docs may have more control over your body then and you can finally carry on

Nuttynat- Big congrats that all is well, all the best for the future

Kathy - I hope transfer goes to plan

Podgeley - hope your scans gone well

Hope I haven't missed anyone if so hope you are all well 

AFM..... well the test got darker and at 9dp5dt I got a 1-2 on a cb digital and carried on testing till 11dp5dt and got a 2-3, I been peeing on sticks hear there and everywhere as it’s such a shock and I can’t believe it after my last failed cycle I was not feeling positive and I'd had all sorts of pains and cramps I thought it was over, its OTD tomorrow where I'll do the clinic test and a cb digital as I have 1 left.
I'm still tissue checking and thanking my Irish luck and hope all goes ok till my 7 week scan.

Love to all xx


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Charleen that's such great news!! Good luck for today but that seems really promising. Sending you loads of sticky vibes. X


----------



## feathers101 (Apr 27, 2015)

Sorry for being absent for so long, its been a mad week, and sorry for lack of time for personals - I will come back online later.

But needed to share:I am 9dp5dt and caved this morning to do a HPT and it was a very definite positive   
I have not had any symptoms, other than a tiny bit of brown spotting last evening, which I thought was the beginning of the end. 

Now terrified that it will be a false positive, or that it wont stick for much longer. 
I thought it might get easier with that   but it seems that the roller-coaster continues..........


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Just a quick message to say good luck with transfers tomorrow, I think there's a few of us in tomorrow.  Good luck and praying for sticking ones! xxxxx


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Oh and congratulations Charleen   xxxx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Hello lovely ladies  

Charleen congratulations on your bfp & the new job, what a fab week x  

Feathers great news that you got an early bfp x  

Mols good luck for et tomorrow x  

Beanie good luck for et for you too x  

Kathy I'm so sorry to hear about your losses   Good luck for your lining scan tomorrow x  

Poppy I hope the preparations for your daughters birthdays goes well, wishing you lots of luck for the future x  

Podgeley I hope your scan went well & you have been able to make a decision on what to do x  

Jo I hope you are having some treats whilst you find out what they recommend x  

Hello to anyone I've missed  

Still staying in my pupo bubble for a little bit longer


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

Lots of good news on here at last! Congratulations Charleen and Feathers and good luck to those transferring tomorrow. Good luck for your test day Amy, you've done so well to not test early.


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi everyone! 

Just back from clinic with my little bean,  my DH had to work so I was all by my self, could've done with him being there as I burst into tears after transfer. So does today of tomorrow count as day 1? OTD is 10th 

Hope everyone's ok. Xxx


----------



## Charleenivfjourney (Mar 3, 2016)

Tomorrow will be  1dp 

Good luck lovely xx


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks, hope you're doing well. and starting to believe you got a BFP xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Mols - Congrats on being PUPO! Hope the 2WW isn't too hard! Keep busy! xx

Charleen - Great news! Congratulations on the BFP and the new job! xx

Feathers - Congrats on the early BFP! xx

Kathy - Sorry to hear about your losses. I hope this cycle is the one for you xx

Sorry to anyone i've missed!

AFM I started buserelin yesterday and will add viagra in at some point but early days for that at the moment. No side effects as yet, but based on previous experience they will come!

xx


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi all, just a quick one as I'm on my phone but my embryo survived the thaw and transfer went well. OTD is the 7th. Just trying to be as calm
as possible. Mols glad yours went ok too! Now for the dreaded 2ww!! At least we have each other and all the other support on here. 

Xx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Mols & beanie congratulations on being pupo x  

Jo I hope you get away without side effects this time & the viagra helps x  

I hope everyone else is ok & has a nice bank holiday weekend


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Beanie - how are you feeling? Have you still got horrible side effects from meds?  I wonder why your OTD is different from mine? xx

Thanks Amy & Jo, hope alls going well for you both xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Congrats Mols i was told that day 1 starts from the following day. Best of luck xxx


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Mols, yeah I'm actually feeling quite a lot better now symptoms seem to be lessening. Good timing really. Not sure why Our OTD's are different. Did you have a 5 day blast transferred too? 

Have a great bank holiday weekend everyone x


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Beanie - yes mine was a 5day blast - great you're feeling better, you've had a rough time with these meds - sending you loads of positive thoughts for it all being worth it!! 
xxx
Evan - thanks, hope you're doing well xxx


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

No idea then? My clinic said after a five day transfer you test 11 days after. Guess all clinics have their own rules. Thanks so much and wishing you all the best of luck too! Let's hope it's good news for both of us x


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Mols & beanie I hope the 2ww is kind to you x  

Sadly it's another bfn here x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Amy i am very sorry 

Mols and Beanie best of luck.

I have been feeling very sick and bloated. Af showed up 2 days after i stopped the meds and i thought that i would feel fine afterwards but i am still getting a lot of cramps, nausea and bloating. I had a fibroid prior to fet and i am worried it may have grown due to the meds. Will be setting an appointment with my gynaecologist next week.


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Amy - I'm so sorry to hear this    

Evan - hopefully your gynaecologist can tell you more.   

AFM - I slept for 12 hours last night   still having an easy day today so will probably be googling and on this forum most of the day


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Mols I hope you are having a good weekend & still taking it easy x  

Evan sorry to hear you have been feeling rough, are you feeling any better today? I really hope it is just taking time for the meds to get out of your system rather than a problem with fibroids, I had 5 removed 18 months ago & know how awful they can be, I hope you get an appointment through soon to get things checked out x


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Amy I am really really sorry to hear about your bfn   do you have plans for another cycle? X


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Amy - So sorry to hear abut your bfn. Sending you  .

Beanie and Mols - how are you both doing? Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too crazy!

Evan - Sorry to hear you're feeling poorly. Hope you're gynae can tell you more.

AFM - I'm on day 6 of down regging and not many side effects... yet. However, based on the previous 2 medicated cycles I am expecting them to come in abundance! Joy!


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi ladies, I haven't posted since the first pages of the thread, had my transfer last Tuesday and having a wonderful holiday through Italy and Greece and was lucky enought to get a very early Bfp at 8 1/2 dpo, it's gotten darker each day on hpt but I did have a reasonably big bleed yesterday so have gone in for early bloods today at 12 dpo so we will see how that goes  wishing everyone much luck on their journeys


----------



## Beanie82 (Feb 16, 2015)

Jo - all ok here thanks. Got some very strange symptoms which are puzzling me, really bad heartburn since 2dpt and lower back pain. Also got cramps all over like I just did an intense workout! I haven't! I have a really bloated sore tummy too. I look about 5 months pregnant which is a bit cruel because I know people have noticed and must be dying to ask me. 

I'm only 5dpt so think it must be too early to mean anything but the scrutinising is driving me crazy. 6 more sleeps till test day!! Can't come quick enough. 

Stacey - that's amazing news. Good luck with your blood test results really hope it sticks

It's gone really quiet on here these last few days hope everyone else is ok. 

Xx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Jo I hope you get lucky & avoid the side effects altogether x  

Stacey congratulations on your good news x  

Beanie I hope the symptoms are a sign of your embie snuggling in   I think I might try one last go with de but may wait until next year before we do that x  

Mols I hope the 2ww is going well for you x


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi ladies,

How are we all doing?

Stacy -  congratulations and hope your bloods are good! xx

Jo - I hope you don't get too many side effects! Xx

Beanie - I know how you feel, I'm taking an absolute beating in this 2ww, last night I was crippled in pain with trapped wind, then was throwing up, I haven't actually been physically sick for years, I had a rubbish nights sleep with severe pains in my stomach from the trapped wind I think and night sweats, then this morning I woke up and had to run to the toilet with diarrhoea.  So all in all, I'm feeling pretty crappy and feeling quite sorry for myself.  .  Not long until you test now, I'm probably going to test this weekend, just to see what's happening. I'm too impatient. xxx

Can all these be side effects from the meds?  I'm just confused because I wasn't this bad before transfer but not feel like I've been hit by a tonne of bricks. 

Hi Amy - how are you doing? xxx


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you ladies  blood are in and hcg is 216 for 12 dpo, happy with that so far, will see what Fridays one brings


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Morning, I broke and tested! We got our BFP    can't believe yet! We've still got another week to go before OTD so I'll continue to use up the million pg tests we've bought. 

Sending everyone loads of love and baby dust xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Congrats Mols


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Congratulations on your early bfp Mols, that is great news x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Great news Mols!!! x

Stacey - How did todays bloods go? x

Beanie - Fingers and toes crossed that your symptoms are a good sign!x

Only side effects i'm having so far is tiredness! I just feel tired all the time! Still waiting for AF, she's late - typical!

Hope you're ok Amy. Have you decided whether to give DE another go this year or wait until next year? x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Mole congratulations on your Bfp  
Friday's bloods came back at 444 for 14dpo so a doubling time of around 47 hrs  another lot on Monday.
Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## Charleenivfjourney (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm sorry I've been awol and not caught up with were everyone is at,
I hope you all well within you IVF process,

AFM it's been a 4 week rolls coaster after getting my BFP I had some spotting on and off and I was in a bit of a state I managed to get a scan at my epu at what I though was 5 days + 4 and they could see a sac and just about make out my little bean  

By the following sun sickness has well and truly set in and I couldn't keep anything down,
By the Wednesday I was severely dehydrated and exhausted and ended up passing out in the bathroom,
111 sent paramedics and I was taken to A+E and given some anti sickness and put on a drip,
I was discharged a few hours later as I has my 7 week scan the following morning,

Thankfully all was ok at my scan and I was dated at 7+3 and baby was doing well and managed to get a good picture, it was such a relief,

I'm now 8 weeks and have been on anti sickness tabs since Friday as I just couldn't functio without them let alone eat, there taken the edge of and I am managing to eat but still quite lethargic,
If I don't take the tablets I am violently sick ( which I tried this morning) so safe to say I won't be thing that again , I hate the idea of taking meds but honestly would be in a right mess without them, I'm already feeling quite low and depressed and feel so guilty as I'm thanking my lucky stars I'm even pregnant,
I'm hoping the sickness will start to ease at 12 weeks.

Hugs and baby dust to all xxxx


----------

